# Sexismus in Spielen und in der Gamesbranche: Eine Bestandsaufnahme



## System (23. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sexismus in Spielen und in der Gamesbranche: Eine Bestandsaufnahme* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sexismus in Spielen und in der Gamesbranche: Eine Bestandsaufnahme


----------



## Emke (23. Mai 2016)

Und wie oft soll dieser Käse noch aufgewärmt werden? Kommt doch bei Diskussionen eh immer wieder das gleiche raus


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

"Vom ehemaligen Busenwunder zur modernen Ikone: Die neue Lara Croft im Tomb Raider-Reboot wird durch ihre Natürlichkeit zur Identifikationsfigur, statt nur als Sexsymbol für männliche Spieler zu dienen."

Ernsthaft? Nur weil die die Oberweite etwas reduziert haben? Sie hat immer noch enge sexy Klamotten an, die ständig den perfekten Knacka..... oder die Boobies in Szene setzen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHJRi-s2CRM

Zieht der guten Lara mal 3 Nummern zu große Schlabberklamotten an und wartet auf den Aufschrei der Spieler. 

Sex sells, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so sein.


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2016)

Der Übergang von Attraktiv zu Sexy ist halt ziemlich fliessend und subjektiv.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

> CIS: Kurzform von Cisgender, das Gegenteil von Transgender. CIS wird für Personen verwendet, deren Geschlechtsidentität mit dem bei der Geburt zugewiesenen Geschlecht übereinstimmt.


Kurz: CIS ist das neue Hetero. _Sehr _sinnvoll...  doch, *wirklich*.



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> "Vom ehemaligen Busenwunder zur modernen Ikone: Die neue Lara Croft im Tomb Raider-Reboot wird durch ihre Natürlichkeit zur Identifikationsfigur, statt nur als Sexsymbol für männliche Spieler zu dienen."


Mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage, inwiefern ich als CISgender Mann  mich mich mit einer ebensolchen Frau als Spielfigur "identifizieren" kann ...
... wie kann eine Teenagerin, die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, ganze Heerscharen von Profisöldnern ausschaltet, "natürlich" wirken ...? Mir gefiel die Pre-Reboot Lara wesentlich besser - was übrigens nicht am Unterschied im Brustumfang liegt.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kurz: CIS ist das neue Hetero. _Sehr _sinnvoll...  doch, *wirklich*.



Ein klassischer Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich
Was hat das Gender mit den Sexuellen Vorlieben zu tun?


----------



## Bevier (23. Mai 2016)

Wie schön hier Stimmung gemacht wird, indem man einfach ein paar "Tatsachen" verschleiert. So war diese*r*(hier männlich auch als "er" bezeichnet) Mensch, "der" sich über die sexy Pose Tracer´s beschwerte eine "besorgte" Mutter, die den Eindruck, den das auf ihr Kind (ganz nebenbei viel zu jung für Overwatch und somit sollte sie garnicht beeinflusst werden können, wenn die Mutter ihren Job anständig machen würde!) ausüben könnte, befürchtete. Ebenso witzig ist die nette Entwicklerin, die sich über die Microsoft-Präsentation beschwert: hier wirkt sie wie eine ruhige, gefasste und intelligente Frau, bei den Twitterposts war es einfach nur sinnfreier Hass, der aus den Posts sprach. Man merkt, dass sie die Monate seitdem nutzte, ihr Bild gerade zu rücken.

Das Problem mit dem Sexismus bei diesen Thema sind hier doch die Frauen, die das erst in diese Richtung treiben. Die krampfhaft in allem etwas Sexistisches zu entdecken suchen, nur um sich als Feministinnen aufspielen zu können -.-

Und nein, ich mag Spiele mit halbnackten Figuren (egal ob männlich aber halt vor allem weiblich) auch nicht. Ein Dead or Alive ist einfach nur wiederwärtiger Dreck. Aber solange sich Frauen selbst ganz freiwillig sexy geben, ist diese ganze Diskussion darüber hinaus vollkommen wertlos! Frauen sind an sich grundsätzlich sexy,  eine die damit nicht klar kommt, hat ganz ernste, eigene Probleme...


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... wie kann eine Teenagerin, die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken, ganze Heerscharen von Profisöldnern ausschaltet, "natürlich" wirken ...?



Sie ist keine Teenagerin, im ersten Teil des Reboots ist sie 21 Jahre alt. Ljudmila Pawlitschenko hat als russische Scharfschützin im 2. WK mit ca. 25 über 300 Gegner erschossen.

Zugegeben, die Charakterzeichnung war diesbezüglich vlt. etwas arg schwach, aber ich habe keine Zweifel, dass so ziemlich JEDER Mensch in der Lage ist, in einer Extremsituation andere Menschen zu töten, um sein eigenes Überleben zu sichern.


----------



## WeeFilly (23. Mai 2016)

Am besten gefällt mir ja das Video zu diesem Artikel: "Fifa 16: Erster Trailer bestätigt Frauen-Teams für neuen EA-Kicker".


----------



## Sanador (23. Mai 2016)

Der Artikel handelt von Sexismus in Videospielen und redet nur über die unrealistische Darstellung der Frau und ignoriert das selbe Problem beim männlichen Gegenstück vollkommen.
Vielleicht mag es so manchen überraschen, aber nicht jeder Mann sieht aus wie Ryu aus dem angeblich nur für Frauen so sexistischen Street Fighter.


----------



## Dooma (23. Mai 2016)

Grundsätzlich stimme ich mit dem 1. Abschnitt des Beitrags überein, in einer professionellen Atmosphäre haben Go-Go-Tänzerinnen (oder Tänzer) nichts zu suchen.
Bei meiner zuletzt besuchten Messe im PC Bereich, empfand ich die halbnackten Mädels auch als irgendwie deplatziert, als wenn das irgendwas daran ändern würde ob man sich für PC-Hardware Interessiert oder nicht... Deswegen ging ich auf jeden Fall nicht zu dieser Messe.

So und genau an diesem Punkt endet dann auch meine Zustimmung, denn bis dahin ging es noch um echte Menschen und diese wollen natürlich auch vernünftig behandelt werden.
Computerspiele sind für mich vieles, aber ganz gewiss nichts das mit der der Realität übereinstimmen soll. Es ist ein Mittel um der Realität entfliehen zu können, künstlerisches Ausdrucksmittel, parallele Phantasiewelt.
Und so leid mir das jetzt tut, erotische Frauen und "ungerechte Objektivierung" dieser, sind eben für viele Männer Teil ihrer Phantasiewelt. Wen zur Hölle stört es denn bitte wenn ich Pixelfrauen ungerecht behandle? Vielleicht brauche ich das damit ich im wahren Leben weiterhin so zuvorkommen und zurückhaltend sein kann?!
Diese Genderdebatte nervt so dermaßen inzwischen, es ist echt nicht mehr lustig.
Bisher hat mir auch noch niemand begreiflich machen können was daran gerecht ist, wenn versucht wird, über vorgebliche Gleichmacherei, darauf Einfluss zu nehmen was Männern an Phantasie erlaubt wird.
Im Vergleich zu dem was man an harter Pornographie im Internet findet, sind die meisten Spiele doch geradezu vorbildlich. Selbst das DoA Volleyball Spiel noch...
Hier wird sich künstlich für medienwirksame Publicity in Szene gesetzt, weil sie Gamer so wunderbar als Opfer eignen, die sich entweder still in ihr Schicksal fügen und alles mit sich machen lassen oder sich radikalisiert und vehement aufregen wie z.B. Gamergate
Am Ende hat uns, auch dank der oft wirklich sehr einseitig in Richtung der Feministenszene berichtenden Medien, Gamergate mehr geschadet als geholfen.
An die wirklich schmutzigen Themen aus dem Pornobereich traut sich keiner dieser SJW's dran... stattdessen legt man sich lieber mit den vergleichsweise doch eher zahmen Gamern an, bevor man sich noch in Videomaterial einarbeiten muss in denen sich transsexuelle Japanerinnen gegenseitig nackig in den Hals kotzen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Mai 2016)

> und Prinzessinnen von starken Männerhelden gerettet werden.



Das würde mich ehrlich gesagt nicht stören. Ist es denn jetzt direkt sexistisch wenn eine Frau in einem Spiel mal von einem Mann das Leben gerettet bekommt? Wenn es zur Story und dem Spiel passt habe ich da überhaupt nichts dagegen. 
Wenn es zur Story passt gerne auch umgekehrt natürlich  
Aber ich finde diese Diskussion, Gamergate etc. zum großen Teil absolut unnötig. Gerade weil es nicht möglich zu sein scheint diese Diskussion auf einer produktiven Ebene zu führen. Viele der feministischen Vertreter in der Thematik sind leider auch überhaupt nicht ernst zu nehmen, allen voran Anita Sar-irgendwas, auf die der Begriff Feminazi so gut zutrifft wie auf niemand anderen. Was die in ihren Videos verzapft ist nicht zum Aushalten und dem Ruf von Gaming extrem abträglich.


----------



## sniper-isa (23. Mai 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Der Artikel handelt von Sexismus in Videospielen und redet nur über die unrealistische Darstellung der Frau und ignoriert das selbe Problem beim männlichen Gegenstück vollkommen.
> Vielleicht mag es so manchen überraschen, aber nicht jeder Mann sieht aus wie Ryu aus dem angeblich nur für Frauen so sexistischen Street Fighter.



Genau: Männer werden fast immer als Muskelpakete dargestellt, die so einen Körper nur mit Hilfe von Anabolika und Co. bekommen könnten! Ist das vielleicht von der Pharmaindustrie so gesteuert?


----------



## devilsreject (23. Mai 2016)

Ich verstehe das Problem garnicht, kenne persönlich weder männliche noch weibliche Freunde oder Kollegen, welche sich an Charaktären in Spielen stören. Sollten wir jetzt auch anfangen Marvel zu kritisieren, weil Hulk ziemlich hässlich, die Black Widow aber extrem sexy aussieht? Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass Frauen bei denen es die Natur nicht ganz so gut gemeint hat es den anderen Frauen schwer machen will.


----------



## iaitanto (23. Mai 2016)

Um Himmels willen. Ich hatte gehofft, daß wir in DE von dieser unsäglichen Meta-Diskussion, wie sie in den USA stattfindet, verschont bleiben würden.

Dabei ist es doch ganz einfach: der Spielemarkt ist ein Markt. Angebot und Nachfrage. Solange Inhalte für Spiele legal sind, lasst den potentiellen Käufer für sich alleine entscheiden, ob er das dargebotene gut findet oder nicht. Selbsternannte Moralaposteln sollen bitte schön nicht für mich sprechen und künstliche Maulkörbe für die Entwickler und Künstler von Spielen fordern. Selbst wenn meine Meinung bei einigen Spielen deckungsgleich sein sollte mit der Meinung dieser Leute, so ist es noch immer meine eigene Meinung. Es gab mal sowas wie einen "mündigen Bürger". Das heutzutage alles politisch korrekt vorgekaut werden muss wirkt leider entmündigend.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

sniper-isa schrieb:


> Genau: Männer werden fast immer als Muskelpakete dargestellt, die so einen Körper nur mit Hilfe von Anabolika und Co. bekommen könnten! Ist das vielleicht von der Pharmaindustrie so gesteuert?



Achg ja, dieses Typische Scheinargument das immer da ausgepackt wird und brillianterweise mit der Realität kollidiert



devilsreject schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem garnicht, kenne persönlich weder männliche noch weibliche Freunde oder Kollegen, welche sich an Charaktären in Spielen stören. Sollten wir jetzt auch anfangen Marvel zu kritisieren, weil Hulk ziemlich hässlich, die Black Widow aber extrem sexy aussieht? Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass Frauen bei denen es die Natur nicht ganz so gut gemeint hat es den anderen Frauen schwer machen will.



und wieder das Typische Totschlagargument: Man kennt niemanden (sich selbst als Mittelpunkt nehmen) und dann Verzerrte Beispiele nehmen und scheinbar irgendwas zu belegen obwohls nur nen Apfel und Birnenvergleich ist


----------



## Orzhov (23. Mai 2016)

Ich denke weniger ist in diesem Fall einfach mehr. Weniger sinnbefreite Debatten, weniger falsche Aufscheie und weniger Genöle weil einem etwas nicht passt.

In meinen Augen ist es Sache der Entwickler wie Charaktere Aussehen, sich verhalten und was sonst noch so dazu gehört. Das kann man dann als (potentieller) Kunde mögen oder nicht, sollte dann aber die Größe haben sich nicht einzumischen. Mir persönlich hing ein solches Verhalten schon zum Hals raus als es noch um die Enden von Mass Effect 3 ging.

Eine Quotenregelung wäre sogar das Gegenteil von zielführend. Es ist natürlicher und nicht erzwungen wenn man Redner/innen für irgendwelche Veranstaltungen nach wirklich Kompetenz auswählt und nicht danach das man auf biegen und brechen noch 3 Frauen finden muss. Das das Branchengrößen lange Zeit fast ausschließlich Männer waren ist auch mehr und mehr Vergangenheit. VIelleicht wird es sich ja über Jahre einpendeln. Das erzwingen zu wollen halte ich jedoch für peinlich.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem garnicht, kenne persönlich weder männliche noch weibliche Freunde oder Kollegen, welche sich an Charaktären in Spielen stören. Sollten wir jetzt auch anfangen Marvel zu kritisieren, weil Hulk ziemlich hässlich, die Black Widow aber extrem sexy aussieht? Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass Frauen bei denen es die Natur nicht ganz so gut gemeint hat es den anderen Frauen schwer machen will.



Meiner Meinung nach wird das ganze Thema eh nur von irgendwelchen gelangweilten Femin.... angestoßen, weil Emanzipation/Frauenrechte mittlerweile so weit fortgeschritten sind, dass man sich "neue Märkte erschließen" muss. Wìe langweilig wäre das Leben, wenn man sich nicht ständig über irgendwas aufregen kann?


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (23. Mai 2016)

Ja ich habe die Sorge, dass jemand vorbei kommt (meist auch nichts damit zu tun hat) und es einem einfach weil es nicht seinem/ihrem Geschmack entspricht, es verbietet oder kapput macht.
Dies trifft zu gleichen Teilen auf die Killerspielverbotdebate zu!

Irgendwann ist alles verboten und die ganze Kreativität zensiert. Dann hat alles was erschafen wird so viel Reiz wie eine Betonmauer.

Aber wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass es hier um Mädels geht und die wollen immer über Probleme reden und diese nicht lösen!! 
Darum finde ich die Art des Pressesprechers auch gelungen. Einfach entschuldigen und nichts konkretes von sich geben, dann ist auch wieder Ruhe in der Küche! ;;;-P

ps:Ich finde aber tatsächlich die neue Pose (Tracers) der Figur aus Overwatch jetzt geiler, Ihre langen Beine kommen voll zur Geltung :-*


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sie ist keine Teenagerin, im ersten Teil des Reboots ist sie 21 Jahre alt.


Dann ist das aber eine schlechte Charakterzeichnung, wenn sie mir das ganze erste Spiel nicht so alt vorgekommen ist.



> Ljudmila Pawlitschenko hat als russische Scharfschützin im 2. WK mit ca. 25 über 300 Gegner erschossen.


... die im Gegensatz zu Lara aber eben auch eine ausgebildete Scharfschützin war.



> Zugegeben, die Charakterzeichnung war diesbezüglich vlt. etwas arg schwach, aber ich habe keine Zweifel, dass so ziemlich JEDER Mensch in der Lage ist, in einer Extremsituation andere Menschen zu töten, um sein eigenes Überleben zu sichern.


Es geht nicht darum, daß sie Menschen tötet, sondern daß sie scheinbar deutlich bessere Angriffs- und Verteidigungstaktiken drauf hat als Berufssöldner.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist alles verboten und die ganze Kreativität zensiert. Dann hat alles was erschafen wird so viel Reiz wie eine Betonmauer.



weil alte Klischees abfeiern und ne Geschichte nach Schema F abfeiern auch so Kreativ ist, im Gegensatz sich was Neues auszudenken

Mein Gott machen sich manche wieder lächerlich mit ihrem Stammtischgelaber, liebe Männchen, ihr denkt aber schonmal drüber nach was ihr schreibt?


----------



## sniper-isa (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Achg ja, dieses Typische Scheinargument das immer da ausgepackt wird und brillianterweise mit der Realität kollidiert



Ein Argument mit "Das ist kein Argument" zu kontern ist kein valides Gegenargument


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist es denn jetzt direkt sexistisch wenn eine Frau in einem Spiel mal von einem Mann das Leben gerettet bekommt? Wenn es zur Story und dem Spiel passt habe ich da überhaupt nichts dagegen.


Daß Problem ist ja nicht das "mal" gerettet werden, sondern, daß das dauernd passiert.

Und wenn es ordentlich in der Geschichte erzählt wird, ist es ja auch kein Problem. Wenn man allerdings die Frauenrollen in einem Spiel *nur *darauf reduziert, gerettet zu werden, ist das letztendlich diskriminierend.

Siehe auch Wikipedia.



> Viele der feministischen Vertreter in der Thematik sind leider auch überhaupt nicht ernst zu nehmen, allen voran Anita Sar-irgendwas, auf die der Begriff Feminazi so gut zutrifft wie auf niemand anderen. Was die in ihren Videos verzapft ist nicht zum Aushalten und dem Ruf von Gaming extrem abträglich.


Sarkeesian.

Ihr muß man aber zugute halten, daß selbst bei ihrer einseitigen Betrachtungsweise des jeweiligen Themas aufgrund ihres eingeschworenen Kurses der Kern ihrer Aussagen durchaus interessant ist. Daß es beispielsweise deutlich schwerer ist, ingame mal den Männerarsch der jeweiligen Spielfigur zu begutachten, weil diese durch "ungünstige" Kamerawinkel, Capes, Mäntel etc. verdeckt werden, war mir vorher noch nicht bewußt gewesen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

sniper-isa schrieb:


> Ein Argument mit "Das ist kein Argument" zu kontern ist kein valides Gegenargument


Stimmt. _"Das ist kein Argument"_ ist kein (Gegen)Argument, sondern schlicht eine Behauptung.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Mai 2016)

> Vom ehemaligen Busenwunder zur modernen Ikone: Die neue Lara Croft im Tomb Raider-Reboot wird durch ihre Natürlichkeit zur Identifikationsfigur, statt nur als Sexsymbol für männliche Spieler zu dienen.


Schwachsinn. Sie trägt immernoch die falschen Kleider, genauso wie männliche Kollegen auch falsch interpretiert werden (Muskulös, trotzt keiner Gefahr, geiler Charakter).

Neben Sexismus finde ich auch die Gewalt in Spielen störend. In Ego Shooter werden z.B. Menschlich aussehende Figuren umgebracht, der Krieg verherrlicht da man als "Rambo" durch die Gegend rennt und fast alle Menschen der anderen Fraktion alleine tötet und Spiele wie Call of Duty oder Battlefield, bei dem das Ziel ist, dass sich zwei Gruppen mit menschlichen Charakteren einen Kampf um bestimmte Gebiete oder dem "Wettrennen" welches Team am meisten Leute aus dem anderen Team umgebracht hat. Sowas ist verstörend.


----------



## bas1 (23. Mai 2016)

iaitanto schrieb:


> Um Himmels willen. Ich hatte gehofft, daß wir in DE von dieser unsäglichen Meta-Diskussion, wie sie in den USA stattfindet, verschont bleiben würden.



Und doch bist du hier und nimmst daran Teil. Ignoriere die Diskussion doch einfach, wenn sie dich stört.



iaitanto schrieb:


> Selbsternannte Moralaposteln sollen bitte schön nicht für mich sprechen und künstliche Maulkörbe für die Entwickler und Künstler von Spielen fordern. Selbst wenn meine Meinung bei einigen Spielen deckungsgleich sein sollte mit der Meinung dieser Leute, so ist es noch immer meine eigene Meinung.



Viel Spaß mit deiner Meinung. Lass den anderen aber doch ihre Meinung. Du sprichst von "Maulkörben", bist aber selbst derjenige, der die Diskussion am liebsten unterbinden würde.


----------



## Shredhead (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Achg ja, dieses Typische Scheinargument das immer  da ausgepackt wird und brillianterweise mit der Realität kollidiert


Ach, wirklich? Männer sehen also typischerweise aus wie der typische Videospieleheld?


> und wieder das Typische Totschlagargument: Man kennt niemanden (sich  selbst als Mittelpunkt nehmen) und dann Verzerrte Beispiele nehmen und  scheinbar irgendwas zu belegen obwohls nur nen Apfel und Birnenvergleich  ist


Wenigstens hat er anekdotische Quellen. Ihr habt für euren Käse noch nicht mal das. Eure Bigotterie stinkt zum Himmel!




Enisra schrieb:


> weil alte Klischees abfeiern und ne Geschichte nach Schema F abfeiern auch so Kreativ ist, im Gegensatz sich was Neues auszudenken
> 
> Mein Gott machen sich manche wieder lächerlich mit ihrem Stammtischgelaber, liebe Männchen, ihr denkt aber schonmal drüber nach was ihr schreibt?



Alles was du hier im Thread bringst sind Strohmannargumente! Weil er dagegen ist alles durch die politisch "korrekte" SJW Linse zu filtern, ist er natürlich zwingend gegen Innovation und Kreativität. Du solltest vielleicht in deinem sexistischen, rassistischen Denken nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen!

Mein Gott machst du dich wieder lächerlich mit deinem Teekränzchengelaber, liebes Weibchen, du denkst aber schonmal drüber nach, was du schreibst?

Siehst du, ich kann das auch!


----------



## Meisterhobbit (23. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Alles was du hier im Thread bringst sind Strohmannargumente! Weil er dagegen ist alles durch die politisch "korrekte" SJW Linse zu filtern, ist er natürlich zwingend gegen Innovation und Kreativität. Du solltest vielleicht in deinem sexistischen, rassistischen Denken nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen!
> 
> Mein Gott machst du dich wieder lächerlich mit deinem Teekränzchengelaber, liebes Weibchen, du denkst aber schonmal drüber nach, was du schreibst?
> 
> Siehst du, ich kann das auch!


Nein, kannst du nicht. Jemand, der in dem Ausdruck "Scheiss Türken" (Zitat von Uwe Boll, nachzulesen in einem anderen Thread) keinen Rassismus sieht, hat absolut kein Recht, irgendjemand anderem Rassismus vorzuwerfen.
Zur Sexismus-Debatte: da schießen die feministischen Damen der Schöpfung seit geraumer Zeit doch arg übers Ziel hinaus. Wenn sie wirklich ernst genommen werden wollen, bitte nicht mehr so aggressiv den moralischen Zeigefinger schwingen und lautstark nach Zensur schreien, sondern stattdessen vielleicht lieber einfach mal die Ärmel hochkrempeln, ein eigenes Projekt starten und dies eben anders angehen als wir bösen bösen "Männchen".


----------



## bas1 (23. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Weil er dagegen ist alles durch die politisch "korrekte" SJW Linse zu filtern, ist er natürlich zwingend gegen Innovation und Kreativität.



Wer Begriffe wie "SJW" benutzt und das auch noch für ein Schimpfwort hält, dem ist vermutlich nicht mehr zu helfen. Bist du ein "SIW", ein "Social Injustice Warrior"?


----------



## bas1 (23. Mai 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Zur Sexismus-Debatte: da schießen die feministischen Damen der Schöpfung seit geraumer Zeit doch arg übers Ziel hinaus. Wenn sie wirklich ernst genommen werden wollen, bitte nicht mehr so aggressiv den moralischen Zeigefinger schwingen und lautstark nach Zensur schreien, sondern stattdessen vielleicht lieber einfach mal die Ärmel hochkrempeln, ein eigenes Projekt starten und dies eben anders angehen als wir bösen bösen "Männchen".



Verallgemeinerungen sind auch nicht hilfreich. "Feministische Damen" sind keine homogene, organisierte Gruppe mit einer einheitlichen Willensbildung. Wenn einige es übertreiben, macht es die Argumente der anderen nicht mehr oder weniger stichhaltig. Außerdem schreien die im Artikel zitierten Frauen ja gerade nicht nach Zensur. Diese Unterstellung kommt aber leider so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, wenn man sich zu solchen Themen äußert. Das führt zu Strohmannargumentationen gegen eine Forderung, die nie gestellt wurde und im Ergebnis zu einer Eskalation und Entgleisung der Diskussion.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß Problem ist ja nicht das "mal" gerettet werden, sondern, daß das dauernd passiert.
> 
> Und wenn es ordentlich in der Geschichte erzählt wird, ist es ja auch kein Problem. Wenn man allerdings die Frauenrollen in einem Spiel *nur *darauf reduziert, gerettet zu werden, ist das letztendlich diskriminierend.
> 
> Siehe auch Wikipedia.



Keine Frage, dem stimme ich zu. Das Problem ist, dass auch Spiele "gebrandmarkt" werden, in denen Frauenrollen eben nicht nur darauf beschränkt sind. Sarkeesian ist das beste Beispiel. Da werden Szenen aus Spielen wie Borderlands gezeigt, Szenen rausgegriffen, in denen eine Frau gerettet wird und das ganze Spiel so in eine sexistische Sparte geschoben. Und das obwohl Frauen in Borderlands insgesamt eigentlich extrem abwechslungsreich dargestellt werden. 
Spiele in denen solche "Tropes" stereotyp oder diskriminierend eingesetzt werden, sollten abgestraft werden, dem stimme ich zu. 



> Sarkeesian.
> 
> Ihr muß man aber zugute halten, daß selbst bei ihrer einseitigen  Betrachtungsweise des jeweiligen Themas aufgrund ihres eingeschworenen  Kurses der Kern ihrer Aussagen durchaus interessant ist. Daß es  beispielsweise deutlich schwerer ist, ingame mal den Männerarsch der  jeweiligen Spielfigur zu begutachten, weil diese durch "ungünstige"  Kamerawinkel, Capes, Mäntel etc. verdeckt werden, war mir vorher noch  nicht bewußt gewesen.



Das Beispiel mit den Männerärschen ist doch aber gerade ein tolles Beispiel dafür, was bei ihr falsch läuft. Szene aus den Arkham-Spielen werden gezeigt und den Entwicklern wird unterstellt, dass Batmans Cape absichtlich den Hintern verdeckt...das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Klar gibt es Spiele bei denen Kritik in dieser Hinsicht angebracht wäre, aber sie übertreibt es wieder völlig. 

Sarkeesian zieht bei all ihren Videos x-beliebige Szenen aus Spielen aus dem Kontext und biegt sie sich so zurecht, dass sie in ihr Bild der Videospielbranche passen. Gutes Beispiel ist Hitman, wo sie weibliche Stripperinen tötet und behauptet dass das Spiel das verlangen würde, obwohl davon abgeraten wird. Weiteres Beispiel ist Just Cause 2, wo auf einem Partyschiff weibliche Stripperinen tanzen und sie aufzeigt, dass deren Hinrichtung nur einen kurzzeitigen Alarm auslöst, die Frauen damit unwichtig sind. Dass das bei jedem NPC im Spielder Fall ist und neben den weiblichen auch männliche Stripper auf dem Schiff tanzen, verschweigt sie. Dazu kommt, dass 90% des Gameplays, das sie in ihren Videos zeigt von anderen Channels stammt und sie es einfach ohne Genehmigung verwendet. Ich könnte noch weitere Bsp nennen...
Sie präsentiert sich auch als leidenschaftliche "Gamerin" - auf Video vor wenigen Jahren allerdings sagt sie von sich keinerlei Interesse an Spielen zu haben. Ich kann die Frau deswegen in keinem Aspekt ernst nehmen. Sie zeichnet in ihren Videos imho ein viel zu negatives, falsches Bild von der Branche, dass selibger einen schlechten Ruf einbringt und keinerlei Veränderung herbeiführt. Mal abgesehen davon deaktiviert sie überall Kommentare und geht nirgendwo, auch nicht bei Vorlesungen etc. auf Diskussionen ein - so bewirkt man eh keine Veränderungen. Sie präsentiert ihre eigene verschrobene Sicht - alles andere ist falsch. Aber Hauptsache 20.000 für einen Vortrag verlangen und trotz einem riesigen Etat immer wieder über Kickstarter und Co Geld von den Fans sammeln...ich glaube da ist relativ leicht ersichtlich, dass Veränderungen in der Branche nicht das eigentliche Ziel ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann ist das aber eine schlechte Charakterzeichnung, wenn sie mir das ganze erste Spiel nicht so alt vorgekommen ist.



Es wird am Anfang auf dem Schiff thematisiert. Sie hat eben erst ihr Studium abgeschlossen und befindet sich, zusammen mit ihrem Prof, auf ihrer ersten Forschungsreise. Keine Ahnung, warum sie Dir wie ein Teenager erscheint, auf mich wirkt sie wie eine normale "20-something". 




> ... die im Gegensatz zu Lara aber eben auch eine ausgebildete Scharfschützin war.



Die Frau wurde quasi direkt aus der Uni (studierte Geschichte) an die Front versetzt, wohl ohne spezielle Ausbildung. Pawlitschenko war aber wohl schon als Kind/junge Frau in einem Schützenverein aktiv und quasi ein "Naturtalent".



> Es geht nicht darum, daß sie Menschen tötet, sondern daß sie scheinbar deutlich bessere Angriffs- und Verteidigungstaktiken drauf hat als Berufssöldner.



Haben wir beide ein unterschiedliches TR gespielt? Ich meinte, dass die menschlichen Gegner nahezu ausschließlich (durchgeknallte) ehemalige Matrosen/"Piraten" waren, die auf der Insel - genau wie Lara und ihre Gefährten - gestrandet waren. 

...wobei es mir fern liegt, zu TR eine "Realismus"-Debatte vom Zaun brechen zu wollen.

In dem Spiel gibt es genügend VOLLKOMMEN unrealistische Dinge, zum einen die schweren, z. T. sicher lebensgefährlichen Verletzungen, die Lara scheinbar problemlos wegsteckt und die Horror-/Geisterstory generell... 

Die von Dir aufgeführten Kritikpunkte sehe ich aber im Gegensatz dazu als relativ plausibel an...


----------



## iaitanto (23. Mai 2016)

bas1 schrieb:


> Lass den anderen aber doch ihre Meinung. Du sprichst von "Maulkörben", bist aber selbst derjenige, der die Diskussion am liebsten unterbinden würde.



Meinungsfreiheit ist eines der höchsten Güter, welches wir haben. Ich spreche auch niemanden seine Meinung ab. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist abenteuerlich, da ich soetwas mit keinem Wort erwähnt habe. Ich würde dich bitten, mir keine Worte oder Intentionen in den Mund zu legen - das ist schlechter Diskussionsstil. In der von mir kritisierten Diskussion in den USA ist genau das nämlich aus dem Ruder gelaufen, weswegen ich diese auch als "unsäglich" ansehe.


----------



## Beautiful_Butterfly (23. Mai 2016)

lesenswerter Artikel mit interessanten Einsichten, aber die im Fazit gewünschte Differenzierung konnte ich nicht immer erkennen.
 Die Kritik an Tracers Pose war "unaufgeregt"? Blizzard wurde quasi als Sell-Out beschimpft und Tracer die Persönlichkeit abgesprochen, weil sie einmal aus Versehen den Po zu weit rausgestreckt hatte. Außerdem liest es sich im Artikel so, als wäre die Diskussion erst richtig losgegangen, nachdem die Pose bereits geändert wurde. Ich für meinen Teil habe es so wahrgenommen, dass das Thema ab dem Zeitpunkt gegessen war, da die meisten die Änderung als Verbesserung empfanden.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Mai 2016)

Könnten wir auch ein Paar weibliche Meinungen zu dem Thema bekommen?


----------



## Iniquitous0 (23. Mai 2016)

Die Diskussion ist es nicht Wert geführt zu werden, weil es einfach heuchlerischer Unsinn ist. 
Es ist nicht neues, dass man Spiele an der Zielgruppe ausrichtet. Wie groß ist der Anteil an weiblicher Spieler in einem Onlineshooter? 
Warum tendieren Frauen immer dazu unterstützende Rollen einzunehmen? Warum ist Frauen der soziale Aspekt in Spielen oft wichtiger als das Gameplay? Warum mögen Frauen eher niedliches Design?
Warum sind die Genderforscherinnen keine Naturwissenschaftler geworden? Weil die Welt so sexistisch ist oder weil Männer und Frauen eben sich nicht nur im Geschlechtsteil unterscheiden?

Lasst doch die Spieleentwickler ihr Ding machen, niemand zwingt euch es zu spielen. Der Muskelbepackte zarte "Außen hart innen weich" Typ wird auch zu genüge in den Medien verwendet, deren Zielgruppe eher weiblich ist.
Männer werden also genauso überzeichnet und in Klischees gepackt und hier wird auch nicht gejammert.


----------



## Odin333 (23. Mai 2016)

Das Thema ist doch vollkommen blödsinnig!

Es wird darüber diskutiert, wie man es am besten allen recht machen kann - auch jenen, die mit Spielen überhaupt nichts am Hut haben.

Es wird vereinzelten Idioten Beachtung geschenkt, die eine Morddrohung in die Welt setzten und deren Verhalten als repräsentativ auf den Rest der Spieler umgemünzt.

Es werden Leute ernst genommen, die mit der Branche zwar nichts zu tun haben aber durch die Aufmerksamkeit und Provokation richtig fett Geld einstreichen - was wohl auch deren einzige Intention sein dürfte.

Warum sich pcgames immer wieder zur Sockenpuppe dieser ignorierenswerten Individuen macht, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P_0-cUfXvFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Fanmade Gegenversion zu Tropes vs Woman


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist es nicht Wert geführt zu werden, weil es einfach heuchlerischer Unsinn ist.
> Es ist nicht neues, dass man Spiele an der Zielgruppe ausrichtet. Wie groß ist der Anteil an weiblicher Spieler in einem Onlineshooter?
> Warum tendieren Frauen immer dazu unterstützende Rollen einzunehmen? Warum ist Frauen der soziale Aspekt in Spielen oft wichtiger als das Gameplay? Warum mögen Frauen eher niedliches Design?
> Warum sind die Genderforscherinnen keine Naturwissenschaftler geworden? Weil die Welt so sexistisch ist oder weil Männer und Frauen eben sich nicht nur im Geschlechtsteil unterscheiden?
> ...



Und genau wegen so einen Schwachsinn muss das behandelt werden, da ansonsten so Typen glauben würden, sie hätten recht
Was ist dass denn für nen bescheuertes Argument? Sexismus ist Okay wenn es bei Spielen ist die Frauen eh nicht spielen, weil Shooterspielerinnen gibts ja nicht ...
Nochmal: Denkt ihr eigentlich nach?


----------



## Shredhead (23. Mai 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht. Jemand, der in dem Ausdruck "Scheiss Türken" (Zitat von Uwe Boll, nachzulesen in einem anderen Thread) keinen Rassismus sieht, hat absolut kein Recht, irgendjemand anderem Rassismus vorzuwerfen.


Im Gegensatz zu dem Spruch, ist die konstante Diskrimierung Weißer und die Anstrengungen zur Segregation andersfarbiger Menschen durch SJWs tatsächlich rassistisch bis ins Mark. Wenn die einen Menschen sehen, beurteilen die ihn erstmal nach der Hautfarbe! Das hier ist, wie SJWs denken: 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p44ospnt8sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Das ist ein enormer Unterschied, würde ich sagen. 


> Zur Sexismus-Debatte: da schießen die feministischen Damen der Schöpfung seit geraumer Zeit doch arg übers Ziel hinaus. Wenn sie wirklich ernst genommen werden wollen, bitte nicht mehr so aggressiv den moralischen Zeigefinger schwingen und lautstark nach Zensur schreien, sondern stattdessen vielleicht lieber einfach mal die Ärmel hochkrempeln, ein eigenes Projekt starten und dies eben anders angehen als wir bösen bösen "Männchen".


Versuchen sie ja, aber ihre Produkte will niemand kaufen. Anders als sie behaupten, gibt es nämlich keinen großen erschließbaren Markt von Frauen und nicht-Weißen, die bis jetzt nur wegen böser Diskrimierung nicht spielen wollten. Frauen werden schon seit jeher auf dem Spielemarkt bedient, nur in kompetitiven Multiplayerspielen sind sie nicht so häufig vertreten. Diese SJWs sind nun eben der Meinung, das läge daran, dass die Spiele nicht "inklusiv" genug wären. Das ist nicht der Fall! Fast die Hälfte der Videospielespieler sind Frauen, von denen bezeichnen sich aber nur 6% als Gamer. Frauen bevorzugen aber offensichtlich soziale vor kompetitiven Spielen, neigen also eher zu RPGs/MMOs als Shootern. 
In den Onlinespielen, die ich bislang so gespielt habe, waren zumindest in meinen Clans/Einheiten auch immer Schwarze, Asiaten und Latinos vertreten. Auch sehen SJWs diese Sache immer aus einem US-zentristischen Blickwinkel. Spiele werden aber hauptsächlich für den westlichen (inkl. Russland) und asiatischen Markt produziert, wo die Bevölkerungen doch eher homogen sind. Und doch bieten die Spiele, die Avatare oder Charakterkreation anbieten, immer auch diverse Hautfarben und Körperformen, so dass sich Spieler einfacher identifizieren können. Am besten fasst es beinahe dieses Bild hier zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (23. Mai 2016)

Sinnlos löscht denn Hirn verbrannten Beitrag .  So einen Beitrag zu schreiben ist mal echt Sinnlos das nennt man Zeit Verschwendung . Auch wenn der Herr Geld damit verdient . Schreib doch gleich Panda sind süß und Kuschelig aber in Wirklichkeit hassen sie Menschen und bauen im Geheimen eine Massen Vernichtungs Waffe ^^ . Also die frage sollte man Pandas dann jagen , essen , Foltern um mehr Infos aus denn Kuschel Monstern heraus zu bekommen . Kann aber auch sein das der Mensch die Gefahr mag .
Ist das dann nicht rücksichtslos? . WTF Leute wer zur Hölle schwatzt euch solche Themen auf ..... sie zu schreiben .


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Sinnlos löscht denn Hirn verbrannten Beitrag .  So einen Beitrag zu schreiben ist mal echt Sinnlos das nennt man Zeit Verschwendung . Auch wenn der Herr Geld damit verdient . Schreib doch gleich Panda sind süß und Kuschelig aber in Wirklichkeit hassen sie Menschen und bauen im Geheimen eine Massen Vernichtungs Waffe ^^ . Also die frage sollte man Pandas dann jagen , essen , Foltern um mehr Infos aus denn Kuschel Monstern heraus zu bekommen . Kann aber auch sein das der Mensch die Gefahr mag .
> Ist das dann nicht rücksichtslos? . WTF Leute wer zur Hölle schwatzt euch solche Themen auf ..... sie zu schreiben .



Hast du auch irgendwo nen Argument in dem Rant versteckt warum das schlecht sein soll?
Ansonsten schön dass damit einen Grund lieferst warum man diese Diskussion braucht


----------



## Orzhov (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten schön dass damit einen Grund lieferst warum man diese Diskussion braucht



Wie ist eigentlich deine Meinung zu dem Thema?


----------



## flixso (23. Mai 2016)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist es nicht Wert geführt zu werden...



Wegen solchen Kommentaren, ist es schon wert darauf aufmerksam zu machen...



Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Warum tendieren Frauen immer dazu unterstützende Rollen einzunehmen? Warum ist Frauen der soziale Aspekt in Spielen oft wichtiger als das Gameplay? Warum mögen Frauen eher niedliches Design?
> Warum sind die Genderforscherinnen keine Naturwissenschaftler geworden? Weil die Welt so sexistisch ist oder weil Männer und Frauen eben sich nicht nur im Geschlechtsteil unterscheiden?



Ist das so? Deine Aussagen sind allgemein, populistisch und klischeegetränkt. 

Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass die Rollenverteilung der Geschlechter durch Eltern, Freunde, Popkultur und Gesellschaft geprägt wird.



Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Der Muskelbepackte zarte "Außen hart innen weich" Typ wird auch zu genüge in den Medien verwendet, deren Zielgruppe eher weiblich ist. Männer werden also genauso überzeichnet und in Klischees gepackt und hier wird auch nicht gejammert.



Nur weil Sexismus auch in die andere Richtung funktioniert heißt es noch lange nicht, dass alles cool so ist. Whataboutism ist nie eine gute Argumentationsgrundlage.


----------



## Homerous (23. Mai 2016)

Darf ich dazu was sagen? Nein? Egal, ich machs trotzdem.


Zum einen finde ich die Debatte wichtig, da der Sexismus von (viel zu) vielen Entwicklern und auch Spielern verharmlost wird. Sätze wie "Also ich kenne keine Frau die XY spielt" oder "Das sagen doch nur Feministen" sind meistens belanglos oder falsch. Denn was genau bringt es den Gamerinnen, wenn irgendein Random Typ sagt er kennt keine Frauen die Videospiele spielen. Und das Frauen gerne Spiele spielen wollen ohne immer wieder zu sehen wie die super hilflose Frau von dem starken Mann gerettet wird oder oder die arme verlassene Abenteurerin mit Tanktop und enger kurzer Jeans durch einen Sturm läuft müsste ja auch ziemlich klar sein, oder?

Andererseits wird die ganze Sache oft von den falschen Leuten künstlich überdramatisiert. Das Spielen wie The Witcher Sexismus vorgeworfen wird ist ziemlicher Unsinn. Natürlich gibt es Bettszenen in der Serie, aber das ist doch kein Grund für einen Sexismusvorwurf. Ich persönlich konnte die Witcher-Serie nie leiden, aber die Darstellung und die Persönlichkeit der Hauptcharakterinnen fand ich immer nachvollziehbar und auch deswegen großartig. Dabei habe ich in vielen anderen (Gerade Online-) Rollenspielen und Fantasy im allgemeinen immer Probleme bei der Darstellung von Frauen. Nicht alles was Sex ist ist Sexismus, und das sollte man so manchen Feministinnen scheinbar noch mal beibringen.

Im Endeffekt sollten starke Frauen in Spielen keine lobenswerte Ausnahme, sondern schlicht Standart sein. Natürlich sollte nicht jeder weibliche Charakter eine Powerfrau sein, aber ein paar mehr würden der Branche helfen. Und damit meine ich keine Lara Crofts, die vielleicht eine starke Frau ist, aber so lieblos und schlecht charakterisiert wurde das ich zum ersten Mal ein Spiel wegen einem Charakter abgebrochen habe, sondern Max Caulfields oder Yennifers.


Wahrscheinlich haben die meisten Leute die die Debatte für übertrieben/sinnlos/Argument von Sexisten hier einfügen halten bereits längst aufgehört zu lesen, aber...Baum!  Bin kein guter Schlusswortschreiber.


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

flixso schrieb:


> Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass die Rollenverteilung der Geschlechter durch Eltern, Freunde, Popkultur und Gesellschaft geprägt wird.



Dieser Beitrag aus Norwegen kommt da aber zu einem anderen Ergebnis.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Das Thema ist halt schwer, wenn es darum geht, es allen Recht zu machen...   vor allem es nur auf die Optik zu beschränken ist Quatsch. Gerade die "alte" Lara Croft ist doch da ein gutes Beispiel: die gibt sich sexy, ist mega-selbstbewusst und gerade NICHT irgendwie "leicht zu haben" - wieso soll das dann sexistisch sein? Nur weil die Oberweite einigen Testosteron-Kiddies den Schweiß auf die Stirn treibt? Ich persönlich finde die neue Lara um Welten "heißer" als das Busenmonster von früher - ist das dann nicht ebenso "sexistisch", eine Heldin in einem Game so darzustellen, dass sie Leute wie mich "anregt" ? ^^  Allein schon zu denken, dass "dicke Titten und Wespentallie" von den meisten Männern super gefunden werden IST ja selbst schon total sexistisch...  

Wichtig ist an sich nur, wie der CHARAKTER, nicht das Aussehen im Spiel dargestellt wird. Es ist 1000x sexistischer, wenn eine biedere Brillenträgerin mit banaler Bluse in einem Spiel als dummes Heimchen dargestellt wird, das sofort die Beine breit macht, wenn der Mann des Hauses es will, als wenn eine mega-heiße, Figur zeigende hübsche Heldin im Spiel zu sehen ist, die aber einen starken Charakter hat und sich nichts gefallen lässt. 

Und in einigen Games MUSS ein gewisser "Sexismus" nun mal eingebaut werden, weil es zum Setting oder zur Historie passt. Wenn ein Game in einer mittelalterlichen Welt wie zB Witcher spielt, dann macht es gar keinen Sinn, wenn da NICHT die meisten Frauen eher "schwach" sind, die Männer das Sagen haben und es an jeder 3. Ecke Dirnen gibt...  sexistisch ist dann aber nicht der Spieleentwickler, sondern DER Spieler, der so eine Welt DESWEGEN so richtig geil findet...


----------



## McCerb (23. Mai 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexismus mehr schreib ich dazu nicht


----------



## Shredhead (23. Mai 2016)

flixso schrieb:


> Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass die Rollenverteilung der Geschlechter durch Eltern, Freunde, Popkultur und Gesellschaft geprägt wird.


Das ist eine Lüge.

Mehr?


----------



## Monco (23. Mai 2016)

Guter Artikel. Dass Seximus in Videospielen verbreitet ist - genau wie in anderen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen - ist m.E. nicht abzustreiten. Über die Macho-Bollo-Hohlbirnen, die an dieser Stelle noch nicht einmal einen geraden Satz ohne zehn Rechtschreib- und fünf Grammatik-Fehler zustande bekommen, kann ich nur müde lächeln. Und lest doch mal im Wörterbuch die Definition von "Argumentation" nach - was übrigens nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit "Beleidigung", "Behauptung" etc. Und vor allem immer diese wilden Verschörungstheorien - furchtbar. Aber outet euch - dann weiß jeder wenigstens, dass ihr sexistische, homophobe oder rassistische Trottel seid. Einer mal den Film "Idiocracy" gesehen? Komm mir heute wieder so vor, als würde der Film gerade Realität werden...


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

McCerb schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexismus mehr schreib ich dazu nicht



"_Unter dem Begriff werden Geschlechterstereotype, Affekte und Verhaltensweisen gefasst, die einen ungleichen sozialen Status__ von Frauen und Männern zur Folge haben oder darauf hinwirken_"

Damit ist die Debatte auch schon zu ende, oder will jemand behaupten, dass das Charakterdesign in einem Spiel einen _ungleichen Status_ zur Folge hat oder darauf hinwirkt?


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Monco schrieb:


> Guter Artikel. Dass Seximus in Videospielen verbreitet ist - genau wie in anderen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen - ist m.E. nicht abzustreiten. Über die Macho-Bollo-Hohlbirnen, die an dieser Stelle noch nicht einmal einen geraden Satz ohne zehn Rechtschreib- und fünf Grammatik-Fehler zustande bekommen, kann ich nur müde lächeln. Und lest doch mal im Wörterbuch die Definition von "Argumentation" nach - was übrigens nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit "Beleidigung", "Behauptung" etc. Und vor allem immer diese wilden Verschörungstheorien - furchtbar. Aber outet euch - dann weiß jeder wenigstens, dass ihr sexistische, homophobe oder rassistische Trottel seid. Einer mal den Film "Idiocracy" gesehen? Komm mir heute wieder so vor, als würde der Film gerade Realität werden...



Statt auf die Diskussionspartner mit eigenen Argumenten einzugehen, werden erstmal alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind als Idioten beschimpft. Wirst du deinen eigenen Rat befolgen und das Wörterbuch aufschlagen?


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Monco schrieb:


> Guter Artikel. Dass Seximus in Videospielen verbreitet ist - genau wie in anderen gesellschaftlichen Bereichen - ist m.E. nicht abzustreiten.


Deine Einschätzung also.... Gehst du davon aus, daß dur der Maßstab bist der für den Grad an Sexismus in der Gesellschaft und Spielen anzusetzen ist?

_______________________


Monco schrieb:


> Über die Macho-Bollo-Hohlbirnen, die an dieser Stelle noch nicht einmal einen geraden Satz ohne zehn Rechtschreib- und fünf Grammatik-Fehler zustande bekommen, kann ich nur müde lächeln.


Schön wie du Dich selbst zerlegst.....


Monco schrieb:


> Und lest doch mal im Wörterbuch die Definition von "Argumentation" nach - was übrigens nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit "Beleidigung", "Behauptung" etc.


_______________________



Monco schrieb:


> Und vor allem immer diese wilden Verschörungstheorien - furchtbar. Aber outet euch - dann weiß jeder wenigstens, dass ihr sexistische, homophobe oder rassistische Trottel seid. Einer mal den Film "Idiocracy" gesehen? Komm mir heute wieder so vor, als würde der Film gerade Realität werden...



Das nennt man dann wohl Projektion....


Grusel
Oli


----------



## Monco (23. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Statt auf die Diskussionspartner mit eigenen Argumenten einzugehen, werden erstmal alle die nicht deiner Meinung sind als Idioten beschimpft. Wirst du deinen eigenen Rat befolgen und das Wörterbuch aufschlagen?



Sexismus ist keine Meinung.


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Und mit hohlen Phrasen um sich zu werfen ist keine Argumentation. 
Woran machst du den Seximus denn fest, den du unterstellst?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Mai 2016)

Super Forum ! Anfeindungen aufgrund persönlicher Meinungen, sind ja immer irgendwie das Salz in der Suppe


----------



## Monco (23. Mai 2016)

Würde ich mal als groben Einstieg empfehlen: Varianten des Sexismus | bpb
Alles darüber hinaus würde wohl den zeitlichen Rahmen sprengen. Gegenfrage als Antwort: Denkst du, dass es keinen Sexismus gibt? Spiele wie das o.a. DOA 3 sind doch ein gutes Bespiel.


----------



## Wamboland (23. Mai 2016)

Och ich denke schon das "wir" Angst haben müssen, denn im Kino sieht man doch wo dieser Feminismus Trend hinführt. Ghostbusters oder nun auch die Planungen für ein Remake von Ocean's Eleven nur mit Frauen (soweit ich weiß Sandra Bullock als Clooneys Schwester die eine Kette klauen will, zusammen mit Catniss Everdeen ... vergesse den Namen der Schauspielerin immer ^^). Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nix gegen Filme nur mir Frauen, nur warum muss man Klassiker neu verfilmen, anstatt sich was neues und eigenes zu überlegen? Ich warte nur noch auf Ramb♀ oder Fight Club nur mit Frauen ... 

In Spielen stört es mich nicht die Bohne, ich spiele eh meist weibliche Charaktere und wenn die sexy aussehen ist das für mich auch voll in Ordnung, ich sehe mir gerne hübsche Frauen an  - Für mich muss die Figur zum Setting und der Story passen.


----------



## bas1 (23. Mai 2016)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Der Muskelbepackte zarte "Außen hart innen weich" Typ wird auch zu genüge in den Medien verwendet, deren Zielgruppe eher weiblich ist.
> Männer werden also genauso überzeichnet und in Klischees gepackt und hier wird auch nicht gejammert.



Nein, das ist eine falsche Gleichstellung. Die übertrieben muskulöse Darstellung von männlichen Figuren in Videospielen ist in der Regel nicht sexualisiert. Die männlichen Figuren werden nicht so dargestellt, wie Frauen sich das wünschen, sondern sind eine* männliche* überzeichnete Idealvorstellung, eine Machtfantasie von Männern. Die wenigsten Frauen stehen auf Figuren á la Marcus Fenix. Es gibt zwar auch sexualisierte Darstellung von männlichen Figuren, die ist aber deutlich seltener. Eine sexualisierte Darstellung, egal ob Mann oder Frau, ist aber auch nicht per se schlecht, es kommt auf den Kontext an. Meistens ist es unpassend.

Hier ein Comic zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.shortpacked.com/comics/2011-12-02-sexy.png






			
				Shreadhead schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu dem Spruch, ist die konstante Diskrimierung Weißer und  die Anstrengungen zur Segregation andersfarbiger Menschen durch SJWs  tatsächlich rassistisch bis ins Mark. Wenn die einen Menschen sehen,  beurteilen die ihn erstmal nach der Hautfarbe! Das hier ist, wie SJWs  denken:



Sorry, bei dir stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. Lange nicht mehr so einen Rassismus-verharmlosenden Müll gelesen. Wenn solche Videos deine Informationsquelle sind, wundert mich das aber auch nicht.  
_
"Das hier ist, wie SJWs  denken:" _Klar, für dich gibt es nur schwarz und weiß. Jeder, der irgendetwas mit sozialpolitischem Hintergrund über Games sagt, ist ein "SJW". Und alle "SJWs" sind natürlich gleich und denken gleich und gehören bekämpft. In was für einer kranken Welt leben wir eigentlich, dass Leute, die sich für etwas Gutes einsetzen, dafür angegriffen werden? Vielleicht ist nicht immer alles perfekt, manche übertreiben es und einige sind auch schlicht Spinner, aber wenigstens _wollen_ diese Leute, dass die Welt besser wird. Und du? Alles was du machst, ist mit digitalem Dreck zu werfen.

Wenn Leute wie du die Alternative sind, dann bin ich gerne ein SJW.


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Monco schrieb:


> Würde ich mal als groben Einstieg empfehlen: Varianten des Sexismus | bpb
> Alles darüber hinaus würde wohl den zeitlichen Rahmen sprengen. Gegenfrage als Antwort: Denkst du, dass es keinen Sexismus gibt? Spiele wie das o.a. DOA 3 sind doch ein gutes Bespiel.



Zunächst mal danke für den Link. Zu deiner Frage: Nein, ich denke, dass es Sexismus gibt. DOA 3 sehe ich da aber wie praktisch alle Spiele und andere Kunstformen als schlechtes Beispiel. Erotische Darstellungen sind keine Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechts, es sind erotische Darstellungen. Im falle von DOA3 von Frauen. Würdest du sagen das eine Darstellung des einen Geschlechts in einer Art die dem anderen auf sexueller Ebene gefallen könnte per se sexistisch ist?


----------



## Iniquitous0 (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und genau wegen so einen Schwachsinn muss das behandelt werden, da ansonsten so Typen glauben würden, sie hätten recht
> Was ist dass denn für nen bescheuertes Argument? Sexismus ist Okay wenn es bei Spielen ist die Frauen eh nicht spielen, weil Shooterspielerinnen gibts ja nicht ...
> Nochmal: Denkt ihr eigentlich nach?



Grober Unfug zu behaupten, dass es Sexismus ist, wenn ein Charakter sexy gestaltet wird, weil die Zielgruppe hauptsächlich männlich ist.
Genauso wie es Unfug wäre, zu behaupten es ist Sexismus, wenn in diversen eher an weibliche gerichteten Filmen Männer als putzfaul, notgeil oder idioten dargestellt werden. Es gitb Sexismus und das gehört auch angeprangert, aber DAS ist lächerlich und führt nur dazu, dass die wirklichen Probleme von diesem Nonsense überschattet werden.



flixso schrieb:


> ]Es ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass die Rollenverteilung der Geschlechter durch Eltern, Freunde, Popkultur und Gesellschaft geprägt wird.


Das bestreitet auch keiner. Die Genderforschung ist aber der Überzeugung, dass es KEINERLEI biologischen Ursachen hat, obwohl das längt wissenschaftlich belegt ist. 



bas1 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eine falsche Gleichstellung. Die übertrieben muskulöse Darstellung von männlichen Figuren in Videospielen ist in der Regel nicht sexualisiert. Die männlichen Figuren werden nicht so dargestellt, wie Frauen sich das wünschen, sondern sind eine* männliche* überzeichnete Idealvorstellung, eine Machtfantasie von Männern.



Man könnte genauso argumentieren, dass sexy Frauen eine weibliche überzeichnete Idealvorstellung sind. Das nennt man auch Dinge in das eigene Weltbild rücken, ohne zu reflektieren.

Meine Freundin spielt übrigens auch gern, sogar Online-shooter. Plants vs. Zombies: Garden warfare. Was meinst ihr warum es nicht Battlefield oder CoD ist? Richtig die Zielgruppe.


----------



## Monco (23. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Zunächst mal danke für den Link. Zu deiner Frage: Nein, ich denke, dass es Sexismus gibt. DOA 3 sehe ich da aber wie praktisch alle Spiele und andere Kunstformen als schlechtes Beispiel. Erotische Darstellungen sind keine Diskriminierung aufgrund des Geschlechts, es sind erotische Darstellungen. Im falle von DOA3 von Frauen. Würdest du sagen das eine Darstellung des einen Geschlechts in einer Art die dem anderen auf sexueller Ebene gefallen könnte per se sexistisch ist?



Nein, würde ich nicht sagen. Wobei für mich persönlich im genannten Spiel doch arg viele weibliche Rollen-Klischees bedient und vermittelt werden, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren - auch wenn es sich um bei einem Spiel um eine Kunstform handelt. Die Grenze zwischen "erotischer Darstellung" und "Diskriminierung" (bzw. Wirkungen, die Diskriminierung zur Folge haben können) zieht wohl jeder anders.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin spielt übrigens auch gern, sogar Online-shooter. Plants vs. Zombies: Garden warfare.



Aber fand sie da nicht die Sonneblume sexistisch? Ich meine, die hat eindeutig einen weiblichen Touch und ist der Heiler, wodurch Frauen wieder nur auf Heilcharaktere (Krankenschwester) herabgewürdigt werden und man ihnen nicht die Rolle als als starke Krieger zutraut


----------



## Shredhead (23. Mai 2016)

bas1 schrieb:


> Sorry, bei dir stimmt doch irgendwas nicht. Lange nicht mehr so einen Rassismus-verharmlosenden Müll gelesen. Wenn solche Videos deine Informationsquelle sind, wundert mich das aber auch nicht.


Rassismus verhamlosend, ja? Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal informieren, was für Leute du verteidigst!
Black students demand segregated spaces from white students - The College Fix 
http://dailycaller.com/2016/02/01/t...sity-of-connecticut-building-segregated-dorm/
Hier mal ein Video, das du dir mal in Ruhe ansehen solltest.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zH0mPfR-K2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> _
> "Das hier ist, wie SJWs  denken:" _Klar, für dich gibt es nur schwarz und weiß. Jeder, der irgendetwas mit sozialpolitischem Hintergrund über Games sagt, ist ein "SJW". Und alle "SJWs" sind natürlich gleich und denken gleich und gehören bekämpft.


Das hast du gesagt. Tatsächlich wird das mittlerweile in weiten Teilen der westlichen Welt an Universitäten gelehrt! 
Männer sind alle potentielle Vergewaltiger 
"Social Justice" Kurse lehren Marxismus, basieren auf gefälschten und unbewiesenen Quellen


> In was für einer kranken Welt leben wir eigentlich, dass Leute, die sich für etwas Gutes einsetzen, dafür angegriffen werden? Vielleicht ist nicht immer alles perfekt, manche übertreiben es und einige sind auch schlicht Spinner, aber wenigstens _wollen_ diese Leute, dass die Welt besser wird. Und du? Alles was du machst, ist mit digitalem Dreck zu werfen.


Ich wusste nicht, dass Fakten "Dreck" sind. Und dass SJWs Gutes wollen, spreche ich denen nicht mal unbedingt ab. Dass Gutes dabei herauskommt, sehr wohl!


> Wenn Leute wie du die Alternative sind, dann bin ich gerne ein SJW.


Muss schlimm sein. Als Linksliberaler bin ich aber auch so ein Nazischwein...


----------



## flixso (23. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Das ist eine Lüge.



Hmm, das scheint ein "wissenschaftlicher" Artikel ohne Quellenangaben zu sein... Gemachte Aussagen des Autors wurden auch von den Kommentatoren als falsch widerlegt. Wirkt für mich nicht so repräsentativ für das Thema: "For example, the article states that estrogen is a female hormone, while in fact estrogen is present in different quantities in both males and females"... 

Das wir überhaupt diese Diskussion führen müssen... Es gibt nach wie vor eine massive weltweite Ungleichbehandlung zwischen Mann und Frau. Das ist doch nicht streitbar, sondern Fakt.

Zum Thema Videospiele:
Videospiele sind Teil der Popkultur und prägen unbedingt die Rollenverteilung der Geschlechter mit. Ähnlich, wie es Filme, TV, Musik und Spielzeuge machen - neben Familie, Freunden, Umfeld. 

Ich wage mal die steile These aufzustellen, dass der Männerfantasie entsprungene Spielecharaktere nicht unbedingt immer einen wertvollen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag zu einer "neutraleren" Rollenverteilung zwischen Mann und Frau leisten. Müssen sie auch nicht immer... 

Ich will das eigentlich auch nicht überbewerten. Allerdings ist es halt auch fucking 2016 und manche Ansichten hier in den Kommentaren finde ich schon sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Der Artikel handelt von Sexismus in Videospielen und redet nur über die unrealistische Darstellung der Frau und ignoriert das selbe Problem beim männlichen Gegenstück vollkommen.
> Vielleicht mag es so manchen überraschen, aber nicht jeder Mann sieht aus wie Ryu aus dem angeblich nur für Frauen so sexistischen Street Fighter.


Und genau das ist das Problem an dieser Diskussion. Sexismus funktioniert nicht nur einseitig, sondern zweiseitig. 

Tatsächlich wird bei der Darstellung männlicher Charaktere noch viel mehr auf Klischees des starken, muskelbebackten Helden zurück gegriffen, als auf das Klischee der sexy, leichtbekleideten Dame bei weiblichen Charakteren. 
Lara Croft z.B. wirkt im Gesamtbild natürlicher, ohne dass der Fokus auf irgendwelche Körperteile gelegt wurde, um sie bewusst sexy darzustellen. Und auch der Overwatch-Charakter Tracer (die vor einiger Zeit ja auch Gegenstand dieser Debatte war) wirkt auf mich alles andere als bewusst sexy dargestellt. Ihre Kleidung ist zwar körperbetont, aber nichts davon wird bewusst hervor gehoben. 

Aber ich kenne deutlich weniger männliche (Haupt)Charaktere, die nicht dem beliebten "starker Muskelprotz rettet furchtlos die Welt/Jungfrau in Nöten"-Klischee entsprechen.


----------



## Homerous (23. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Aber fand sie da nicht die Sonneblume sexistisch? Ich meine, die hat eindeutig einen weiblichen Touch und ist der Heiler, wodurch Frauen wieder nur auf Heilcharaktere (Krankenschwester) herabgewürdigt werden und man ihnen nicht die Rolle als als starke Krieger zutraut



Die Kaktee ist auch ne Frau. Und die falsche Mehrzahl von Kaktus ist Kaktusse (tatsächlich schon in einem Youtubekommentar gelesen ). Zudem kann sie nur auf eine Distanz gut kämpfen - SEXISMUS!
Die Zombies haben keinen weiblichen Charakter - SEXISMUS!

Nur ein kleines Beispiel für eine Übertreibung, die es bestimmt irgendwo als wichtige Anschuldigung zu lesen gibt und den Ruf des normalen Feminismus den Gulli runterspült. Und das sage ich als Mann! (Okay, eigentlich hat das mal meine Freundin gesagt, aber trotzdem...)

Im übrigen finde ich es erfrischend, das hier, bis auf *hust* doch ziemlich viele *hust* Ausnahmen normal diskutiert wird. Andere würden sofort zum Disskutieren übergehen, sobald jemand seine Meinung nicht teilt, aber hier gehts zivilisiert zu. Mal was neues!


----------



## Shredhead (23. Mai 2016)

Dann eben das hier, ist direkt ein Fachartikel.

Und wenn wir hier in Deutschland noch institutionalisierten Sexismus gegen Frauen haben, kannst du mir sicherlich ein paar Gesetze aufzählen, die Frauen diskriminieren. Was den Rest der Welt angeht, die schlimmste, sexistischste Kultur herrscht in islamischen Ländern. Arabische und iranische Frauenrechtler werden und wurden jedoch von SJWs massiv wegen ihrer Islamfeindlichkeit angegriffen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Mai 2016)

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich das noch nie gestört hat. Auch nicht, dass wir Männer immer als muskelverpackte Was-weiß-ich dargestellt werden. Warum? Weil Bücher, Filme und Computerspiele für mich eine eigene Kunstwelt sind, die ich nie 1:1 auf die echte Welt übertrage.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn wir ein Spiel zocken, wer würde denn mit einer unattraktiven 200kg Lara Croft spielen wollen? Wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt, dann will man nicht nur, dass sie eine Persönlichkeit besitzt, sondern auch gut aussieht und attraktiv ist.
Ich sehe darin nichts schlimmes, weil es umgekehrt ja auch so ist. Eine Dame, die mit einem männlichen Char spielt, die würde sicher auch nicht einen besonders hässlichen erstellen


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich das noch nie gestört hat. Auch nicht, dass wir Männer immer als muskelverpackte Was-weiß-ich dargestellt werden. Warum? Weil Bücher, Filme und Computerspiele für mich eine eigene Kunstwelt sind, die ich nie 1:1 auf die echte Welt übertrage.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: Wenn wir ein Spiel zocken, wer würde denn mit einer unattraktiven 200kg Lara Croft spielen wollen? Wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt, dann will man nicht nur, dass sie eine Persönlichkeit besitzt, sondern auch gut aussieht und attraktiv ist.
> Ich sehe darin nichts schlimmes, weil es umgekehrt ja auch so ist. Eine Dame, die mit einem männlichen Char spielt, die würde sicher auch nicht einen besonders hässlichen erstellen


Es wäre schon irgendwie cool, wenn man mal einen Charakter spielen dürfte, dessen Figurlevel über "Walross" hinaus geht.


----------



## Orzhov (23. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich das noch nie gestört hat. Auch nicht, dass wir Männer immer als muskelverpackte Was-weiß-ich dargestellt werden. Warum? Weil Bücher, Filme und Computerspiele für mich eine eigene Kunstwelt sind, die ich nie 1:1 auf die echte Welt übertrage.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: Wenn wir ein Spiel zocken, wer würde denn mit einer unattraktiven 200kg Lara Croft spielen wollen? Wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt, dann will man nicht nur, dass sie eine Persönlichkeit besitzt, sondern auch gut aussieht und attraktiv ist.
> Ich sehe darin nichts schlimmes, weil es umgekehrt ja auch so ist. Eine Dame, die mit einem männlichen Char spielt, die würde sicher auch nicht einen besonders hässlichen erstellen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2016)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Das bestreitet auch keiner. Die Genderforschung ist aber der Überzeugung, dass es KEINERLEI biologischen Ursachen hat, obwohl das längt wissenschaftlich belegt ist.


 Unsinn. Es "gibt Genderforscher" die das so sehen. Aber "die Genderforschung" versucht erstmal nur allgemein rauszufinden, ob und welche Unterschiede es bei Mann und Frau gibt und warum das so ist, und zwar auf mehreren Ebenen. Dieses pauschalisierte "Genderforschung will alle gleichmachen und ist nur für Frauen gut"-Galaber von vielen ist da völlig daneben. Es ist aber so, dass in der Öffentlichkeit meist DIE Forscher, die zu Wort kommen, die besonders "krasse" Theorien vertreten und sehr extrem meinen, dass Frauen immer benachteiligt sind und es zu 99% nur auf "patriarchischer" Basis zu begründen ist inkl. "falscher" Erziehung, Rollenbildern und und und. 

Aber allgemein  ist die Genderforschung einfach nur dazu da, um rauszufinden, welche Unterschiede es gibt - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Kein seriöser Genderfroscher wird zB beim Thema Medikamente bestreiten, dass es da biologische Unterschiede bei der Wirkung gibt, und auch SO was ist Teil der Genderforschung. Was aber gibt sind die, die meinen, dass spätere Verhaltensweisen *ausschließlich *auf soziologischen Faktoren beruhen - das ist aber nur ein Teil der Forscher. Es ist ja nicht so, dass "Die Genderforschung" eine Art Partei oder so was ist...   das ist genau wie Zb bei der Wirtschafts-Forschung: da gibt es auch Wissenschaftler, die zB ganz klar den Keynesianismus vertreten, und andere das Gegenteil (Monetarismus), und viele sind irgendwo dazwischen. Da gibt es aber nicht "DIE Wirtschaftswissenschaftler", die alle eine sehr ähnliche Meinung propagieren. 

Was sicher stimmt ist, dass bei den Genderforschern RELATIV viele "Frauenrechtler" sind - das ist ja auch klar, denn wer für die Frauenrechte eintreten will, der interessiert sich natürlich EHER dafür, Ungleichheiten und deren Ursachen zu beweisen als jemand, dem das Thema egal ist.


----------



## flixso (23. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Dann eben das hier, ist direkt ein Fachartikel.


Werde ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen und dir ggf. später um die Ohren hauen...  Und ob es da jetzt unterschiede im Gehirn bei Mann/Frau gibt rechtfertig die Gender Inequality nun überhaupt nicht.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Und wenn wir hier in Deutschland noch institutionalisierten Sexismus gegen Frauen haben, kannst du mir sicherlich ein paar Gesetze aufzählen, die Frauen diskriminieren.



1997 waren Vergewaltigungen in der Ehe noch nicht strafbar. Es gab damals kein Gesetz dagegen, aber auch keins das Frauen selbst diskriminiert hat. Somit hättest du vor 1997 mit deiner Argumentation auch recht gehabt - nur hätte die Haltung keinem weitergeholfen.

Gesetze waren noch nie ihrer Zeit voraus, sondern sind Reaktionen auf gesellschaftliche Weiterentwicklungen.

Wenn du meinst alles ist aktuell im Gleichgewicht, dann ist ja jetzt schon alles cool für dich... Ich versteh dann bloß nicht, warum du dich trotzdem bemühst hier so opportunistisch zu schreiben? Was ist eigentlich deine Angst/Motivation? Ich versteh nur schwer wie man sich freiwillig hart den Anti-Feminismus gönnen kann...



Shredhead schrieb:


> Was den Rest der Welt angeht, die schlimmste, sexistischste Kultur herrscht in islamischen Ländern. Arabische und iranische Frauenrechtler werden und wurden jedoch von SJWs massiv wegen ihrer Islamfeindlichkeit angegriffen.



Ich will jetzt hier nicht von dir in eine Islam-Diskussion hinein gezogen werden. Ob jetzt iranische Frauenrechtler von der SJW angegriffen wurden, und welche Motivationen dahinter steckten ist nicht Teil des Themas hier. Außerdem war das mit SJW der andere Typ.


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was sicher stimmt ist, dass bei den Genderforschern RELATIV viele "Frauenrechtler" sind - das ist ja auch klar, denn wer für die Frauenrechte eintreten will, der interessiert sich natürlich EHER dafür, Ungleichheiten und deren Ursachen zu beweisen als jemand, dem das Thema egal ist.



Und hier liegt das Problem. Diese Leute können ihre Ideologie nicht aus ihren Forschungen lassen.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Nostromo1912 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich würde mir den gleichen Aufschrei von Feministinnen wünschen, wenn um Sex and the City, Soaps oder Liebesfilme geht. Dort werden Männer auch sehr stereotyp/sexistisch dargestellt. Sie sind dort grundsätzlich die Gutverdienenten, die nur dafür da sind, die Protagonistin glücklich zu machen und kaum eigene Bedürfnisse haben. Sie sind fehlerbehaftet und müssen sich bei den Protagonistinnen auch immer entschuldigen, weil diese oft seine Fehler mit Weitblick und Gespür ausbügelt. Ich habe noch nie einen Liebesfilm gesehen, in dem ein Kanalbauer seine große Liebe findet, die um ihn kämpft und nur die Aufgabe hat ihn glücklich zu machen. Und der Grund hierfür ist - genau wie bei Computerspielen - das die Unternehmen für einen Markt produzieren und dieser Markt bzw, die Nachfrage bestimmt, was produziert wird. 

Und zum "feministischen Vorbild" Evi Frye von AC Syndicate: Wodurch ist denn die Beziehung des männlichen und des weiblichen Protagonisten im Spiel gekennzeichnet? Doch davon dass er irgentwie dumm und brutal ist und alles kaputt macht. Die liebe, nette, gutaussehende, Liebe findende, kluge Evy hingegen bügelt seine Fehler aus. Dass Evy vollkommen positiv überzeichnet ist, einen Mann braucht, über den sie sich erheben kann, und im gleichen Atemzug wiedermal 90% der Bösewichte von Männern verkörpert werden und nicht von Frauen, scheint niemanden aufzufallen.

Ich verstehe allerdings den Ausdruck "FemNazi" nicht. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist Feminismus wohl eher so etwas wie ein  sozial-geistiger Kommunismus.

In einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft dagegen braucht man manchmal die Reife auch Dinge auszuhalten, die einem nicht gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Nostromo1912 schrieb:


> I
> In einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft dagegen braucht man manchmal die Reife auch Dinge auszuhalten, die einem nicht gefallen.



Steht die Zahl in deinem Namen eigentlich für das Jahr aus dem das Weltbild stammt?

Aber Süß wie dich mit dem Satz selbst demontierst und es aber selbst nicht aushälst
Abgesehen davon dass die Aussage man sollte Ungerechtigkeit hinnehmen weil einige falsche Definitionen von Dingen nehmen auch Blödsinn ist -.-
Im Übrigen Purzel, dir ist schon klar das Freiheit nicht nur für dich gilt sondern auch für alle und du hier ernsthaft versuchst andere das zu verwehren? Aber den Schwachsinn kennt man ja schon wenn Leute die Vogelstraußtaktik fahren wenn es um Meinungfreiheit geht, aber nur deren Meinung gemeint ist und nicht meine Meinung zu deren Meinung die zufällig diese als Falsch widerlegt.

Und könnt ihr mal den Blödsinn sein lassen von wegen "für einen Markt produzieren"?


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und könnt ihr mal den Blödsinn sein lassen von wegen "für einen Markt produzieren"?



Um erfolgreich zu sein sollte man natürlich einen Markt haben. Wenn man natürlich da vorbei produziert, bleibt man in einer Nische.
Die Entwicklungsumgebungen sind heute leichter zu bekommen...(Unreal, Unity etc.)
Wenn dir etwas nicht passt... dann mach es selber.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

oli3d schrieb:


> Um erfolgreich zu sein sollte man natürlich einen Markt haben. Wenn man natürlich da vorbei produziert, bleibt man in einer Nische.
> Die Entwicklungsumgebungen sind heute leichter zu bekommen...(Unreal, Unity etc.)
> Wenn dir etwas nicht passt... dann mach es selber.
> 
> ...



Machs selber *facepalm*

Ich muss das ein drittes mal fragen, oder?
Denkt ihr eigentlich mal nach bevor ihr was schreibt?

Ja ne is klar, mit dem Schwachsinn kann man auch Landminen vertreten, die werden ja auch für nen Markt produziert
Außerdem, Klugscheißer, wenn "der Markt" so schlechte Dinge nachfragt, sollte man diesen nicht bedienen


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Machs selber *facepalm*
> 
> Ich muss das ein drittes mal fragen, oder?
> Denkt ihr eigentlich mal nach bevor ihr was schreibt?
> ...



Ach....wie hübsch. Na wenn du mal groß bist und so etwas wie Ratio und Benehmen gelernt hast, kann mal was aus dir werden...

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Nostromo1912 (23. Mai 2016)

Ich überlese einfach mal deine persönlichen Angriffe und Beleidigungen und antworte dir sachlich: 
Ich halte es sehr wohl aus, ich schreibe dies schließlich nicht im Liebesfilm und SatC-Forum. Ich habe an niemanden, der etwas produziert, das mir nicht gefällt, die Forderung gestellt, er solle dies einstellen - im Gegensatz zu anderen Menschen.
Außerdem meine ich mit "auszuhaltenden Dingen" nicht Meinungen, sondern die produzierten Werke. Wenn ich es schaffe Sex and the City auszuhalten, wirst du auch Lara Croft Vanilla aushalten können.
Und selbstverständlich werden Computer- und Videospiele, wie auch Liebesfilme und Soaps für einen Markt produziert, von milliardenschweren Konzernen, die Gewinn machen möchten. Und das werden sie nicht, wenn sie am Markt vorbeiproduzieren. Das wohl so etwas wie erste Stunde Wirtschaftsunterricht. 
Lass mich abschließend noch anmerken, dass ich garnicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen Nacktheitsverbot für weibliche Videospielpixel habe, ich finde nur, dann sollte man so konsequent sein, und dieses "Gleichmachen der Geschlechter" überall einfordern. Findest du nicht?


----------



## Shredhead (23. Mai 2016)

flixso schrieb:


> Werde ich mir mal in Ruhe durchlesen und dir ggf. später um die Ohren hauen...  Und ob es da jetzt unterschiede im Gehirn bei Mann/Frau gibt rechtfertig die Gender Inequality nun überhaupt nicht.


Es ist nicht Rechtfertigung, sondern Begründung. Vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam ein kleines Rätsel lösen. Warum ist die Quote an Frauen in MINT Fächern im fortschrittlichen Westen, gerade auch in explizit feministischen Staaten wie Schweden, so viel geringer als zum Beispiel im Iran, wo Frauen wirklich unterdrückt werden? Kann es sein, dass Frauen, wenn sie die Wahl haben, lieber Studium und Arbeit so gestalten, wie sie es gerne tun wollen, aus eigenem Antrieb, anstatt ihre Unabhängigkeit durch harte Arbeit zu beweisen? Ist das möglicherweise ein Hinweis, dass Frauen eben doch Präferenzen aufgrund biologischer Faktoren haben?


> 1997 waren Vergewaltigungen in der Ehe noch nicht strafbar. Es gab damals kein Gesetz dagegen, aber auch keins das Frauen selbst diskriminiert hat. Somit hättest du vor 1997 mit deiner Argumentation auch recht gehabt - nur hätte die Haltung keinem weitergeholfen.
> 
> Gesetze waren noch nie ihrer Zeit voraus, sondern sind Reaktionen auf gesellschaftliche Weiterentwicklungen.
> 
> Wenn du meinst alles ist aktuell im Gleichgewicht, dann ist ja jetzt schon alles cool für dich...


Nein, ein Gleichgewicht ist noch nicht vorhanden, wird es auch nie. Das liegt zum einen an Gesetzen, die Männer diskriminieren (siehe Aufenthaltsbestimmungsrecht, z.B.), zum anderen daran, dass es überhaupt keinen Konsens gibt, wie dieses Gleichgewicht aussieht. Meine Meinung dazu ist klar, als Liberaler will ich gleiche Rechte für alle, und gut. Ob die Leute dann ihre Chancen wahrnehmen und wie, liegt ganz bei jedem selbst. Quoten sind jedenfalls alles, aber nicht Zeichen von Gleichberechtigung.


> Ich versteh dann bloß nicht, warum du dich trotzdem bemühst hier so opportunistisch zu schreiben? Was ist eigentlich deine Angst/Motivation? Ich versteh nur schwer wie man sich freiwillig hart den Anti-Feminismus gönnen kann...


Hast du gesehen, was das schon jetzt z.B. in USA und GB veranstaltet? Dieser Third Wave Feminismus ist eine totalitäre, marxistische Bewegung, die sich für die Abschaffung von z.B. freier Rede einsetzt. Im Gaming Bereich ist die Argumentation dieselbe wie damals bei der "Killerspiel" Debatte, nur dass Feministen argumentieren, Spiele machen Spieler sexistisch. Derselbe unwissenschaftliche Sondermüll wie damals. 


> Ich will jetzt hier nicht von dir in eine Islam-Diskussion hinein gezogen werden. Ob jetzt iranische Frauenrechtler von der SJW angegriffen wurden, und welche Motivationen dahinter steckten ist nicht Teil des Themas hier. Außerdem war das mit SJW der andere Typ.


Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte war, dass sich weltweit noch einiges zu tun hat in Sachen Menschenrechte und Gleichberechtigung. Im Westen stehen wir aber so gut da, dass Feministen keine Ziele mehr haben und mittlerweile Menschen angreifen, die ihnen gar nichts getan haben, und aus falsch verstandener "Toleranz" Aktivisten angreifen, die Unterstützung bitter nötig haben.


----------



## Loosa (23. Mai 2016)

Es gibt nur wenig Branchen, in denen Sexismus und Chauvinismus so verwurzelt sind wie in der IT. Selbst das Handwerk dürfte da weiter sein. Kein Wunder, dass deren Produkte das widerspiegeln.

Und da soll es ernsthaft überraschen, wenn Frauen von einem solchen Umfeld nicht unbedingt angezogen werden?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXeF6Uot8pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Weibliche Charaktere mit Vorbildfunktion, mit denen Frauen sich identifizieren können, muss man mit der Lupe suchen. Wenn nicht reines Sexobjekt sind sie meist doch nur "damsel in distress".

Vielleicht kann man Mass Effect als positives Beispiel nehmen. Das aber auch ein Problem zeigt. Nur 18% spielen die weibliche Figur. Weshalb also dafür entwickeln? Was dann aber womöglich auch weniger Frauen als Kunden anspricht. Und die Katze beißt sich in den Schwanz.

Und von wegen Stereotype... rosa war mal eine Farbe der Männlichkeit.


----------



## Nostromo1912 (23. Mai 2016)

*Es wäre schon irgendwie cool, wenn man mal einen Charakter spielen dürfte, dessen Figurlevel über "Walross" hinaus geht.  


*Probier mal CJ von GTA SA, nachdem du oft Bleeders gegessen hast


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wenig Branchen, in denen Sexismus und Chauvinismus so verwurzelt sind wie in der IT. Selbst das Handwerk dürfte da weiter sein. Kein Wunder, dass deren Produkte das widerspiegeln.



Das macht müde... immer wieder die gleichen Behauptungen ohne Beleg.....



Loosa schrieb:


> Und da soll es ernsthaft überraschen, wenn Frauen von einem solchen Umfeld nicht unbedingt angezogen werden?



Nein.... viele werden nicht davon angezogen am Wochenende zu arbeiten, oder auch mal bis in die Nacht wenn mal wieder ein Projekt termingerecht zu Ende zu bringen.
Und als ich vor mehr als 30 Jahren mit der IT später dann mit dem Physikstudium angefanghen habe, war das ganze weibliche Umfeld sehr dessinteressiert an den Grundlagen der Informatik
oder MINT Fächern...BIologie und Anthropologie mal beiseite gelassen...und mit den wenigen, die dabei waren konnte man ohne Probleme arbeiten und studieren.

Aus dieser Masse hauptsächlich männlicher Protagonisten hat sich zum Großteil auch die Spieleindustrie entwickelt.
Kein Wunder, daß da wenige Frauen eine bedeutende Rolle gespielt haben. Das ergibt sich halt ausder verhältnismäßigkeit.



Loosa schrieb:


> snip...
> 
> Weibliche Charaktere mit Vorbildfunktion, mit denen Frauen sich identifizieren können, muss man mit der Lupe suchen. Wenn nicht reines Sexobjekt sind sie meist doch nur "damsel in distress".



Zuviel von der ConArtistin A.S. gesehen?



Loosa schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man Mass Effect als positives Beispiel nehmen. Das aber auch ein Problem zeigt. Nur 18% spielen die weibliche Figur. Weshalb also dafür entwickeln? Was dann aber womöglich auch weniger Frauen als Kunden anspricht. Und die Katze beißt sich in den Schwanz.
> 
> Und von wegen Stereotype... rosa war mal eine Farbe der Männlichkeit.



Wie ich früher schon erwähnt habe... dei Entwicklungskits für Spiele gibt es inzwischen zu günstigen Konditionen.
Ein gemachtes Bett gibt ea aber nicht im Angebot. Selber machen antatt MIMIMI...

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Mai 2016)

> Filterbubble: Bezeichnung für den Effekt, der entsteht, wenn unliebsame Meinungen durch Blocken und Aussortieren aus der eigenen Wahrnehmung entfernt werden. Wenn nur noch ähnlich denkende Menschen in der eigenen Timeline auftauchen, wird auch das Spektrum der Meinungen und Themen und damit die eigene Reflexion einseitiger.


Hihihi, Frau Sarkeesian ich deaktiviere die Kommentare und Wertungen unter meinen "extrem gut recherchierten" Videos, lässt grüßen. 



> SJW: Kurzform für „Social Justice Warrior“. Eine oft von GamerGate-Befürwortern negativ gemeinte Bezeichnung für ein Individuum, das mehr Diversität in Spielen fordert, Sexismus kritisiert und feministische Themen befürwortet.


Klingt mir fast so als stamme diese Definition von einem SJW. Die Definition vom Urban Dictonary ist da schon näher dran.





> Social Justice Warrior. A pejorative term for an individual who repeatedly and vehemently engages in arguments on social justice on the Internet, often in a shallow or not well-thought-out way, for the purpose of raising their own personal reputation. A social justice warrior, or SJW, does not necessarily strongly believe all that they say, or even care about the groups they are fighting on behalf of. They typically repeat points from whoever is the most popular blogger or commenter of the moment, hoping that they will "get SJ points" and become popular in return. They are very sure to adopt stances that are "correct" in their social circle.
> 
> The SJW's favorite activity of all is to dogpile. Their favorite websites to frequent are Livejournal and Tumblr. They do not have relevant favorite real-world places, because SJWs are primarily civil rights activists only online.


Urban Dictionary: SJW


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

Iniquitous0 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht neues, dass man Spiele an der Zielgruppe ausrichtet. Wie groß ist der Anteil an weiblicher Spieler in einem Onlineshooter?


Liegt das jetzt daran, daß Frauen keine Onlineshooter spielen wollen, oder daran, daß diese hauptsächlich auf eine männliche Zielgruppe ausgelegt sind?



> Warum tendieren Frauen immer dazu unterstützende Rollen einzunehmen?


Warum spielen die Frauen in unserem WoW Raid Damagedealer, während unsere drei Heiler allesamt Männer sind?



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es wird am Anfang auf dem Schiff thematisiert. Sie hat eben erst ihr Studium abgeschlossen und befindet sich, zusammen mit ihrem Prof, auf ihrer ersten Forschungsreise. Keine Ahnung, warum sie Dir wie ein Teenager erscheint, auf mich wirkt sie wie eine normale "20-something".


Mag ja sein, daß das am Anfang kurz erwähnt wurde, auf mich hat sie beim Spielen jedenfalls wie ein Teenager gewirkt.



> Haben wir beide ein unterschiedliches TR gespielt? Ich meinte, dass die menschlichen Gegner nahezu ausschließlich (durchgeknallte) ehemalige Matrosen/"Piraten" waren, die auf der Insel - genau wie Lara und ihre Gefährten - gestrandet waren.


a) ist ja auch schon etwas her, da weiß ich nicht mehr jedes Detail
b) Berufssöldner, Piraten ... ist doch bezogen auf deren Kampfeskunst dasselbe. Die verdienen ihr Geld mit Kämpfen und Stehlen. Und dann kommt da eine studierte Ex-Teenagerin her und macht die mal eben alle kalt ...




Monco schrieb:


> Sexismus ist keine Meinung.


Aber wo die Grenze zum Sexismus verläuft, schon.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: Wenn wir ein Spiel zocken, wer würde denn mit einer unattraktiven 200kg Lara Croft spielen wollen? Wenn man einen weiblichen Char spielt, dann will man nicht nur, dass sie eine Persönlichkeit besitzt, sondern auch gut aussieht und attraktiv ist.


Also mein erster weiblicher WoW Charakter war eine Gnomin namens Omma mit einem extra miesepetrigen Gesicht...



Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Aber fand sie da nicht die Sonneblume sexistisch? Ich meine, die hat eindeutig einen weiblichen Touch und ist der Heiler, wodurch Frauen wieder nur auf Heilcharaktere (Krankenschwester) herabgewürdigt werden ...


Die Sonnenblume ... ist ... weiblich ... ?

Ja ne, is klar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Wer ernsthaft meint es gäbe nicht genug Spiele mit interessanten weiblichen Charakteren sollte sowieso mal über den eigenen Tellerrand hinausschauen


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Warum spielen die Frauen in unserem WoW Raid Damagedealer, während unsere drei Heiler allesamt Männer sind?


Also zu meiner WoW-Zeit vor 10 Jahren haben Frauen meist Heiler gespielt (auch in Random Instanzgruppen). Wir hatten nur eine in der Gilde und die war Heilerin, der andere Heiler war schwul. Vielleicht sind Frauen und Schwule einfach die sozialeren Wesen. 
Und wenn ich an meine Schwester denke die spielt auch bei Plants vs Zombies die Sonnenblume und bei TF2 den Doctor. Grundsätzlich hat sie auch immer Spiele mit Coop-Modus Spielen mit VS-Modus vorgezogen. Klar lässt sich daraus keine allgemeine Aussage treffen aber ich finde es grundsätzlich interessant das es auch im E-Sport so gut wie keine Frauen gibt obwohl sie dort theoretisch mit den Männern mithalten können, da es dort nicht auf die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit ankommt wie im realen Sport.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Also zu meiner WoW-Zeit vor 10 Jahren haben Frauen meist Heiler gespielt (auch in Random Instanzgruppen). Wir hatten nur eine in der Gilde und die war Heilerin, der andere Heiler war schwul. Vielleicht sind Frauen und Schwule einfach die sozialeren Wesen.


Kommt bei uns aber auch nicht hin: 2 der Heiler sind nicht schwul, beim dritten weiß ich es nicht und der Schwule im Raid spielt Damage Dealer.


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Beim eSport ist es aber auch ein Mengen Problem. Wie viele Männer kommen da auf eine Frau? Wenn es da mal eine in ein Top Team schafft, ist da in relation zu allen wettkampforientierten Spielern die Quote warscheinlich schon fast erreicht. Dazu kommt noch die unsägliche Unart der Frauen-Turniere, wo Sponsoren und Orgas sich ein paar Damen für hübsche Bildchen auf die Bühne holen, ihnen aber keine ernsthafte Hilfe auf dem Weg zu einer Profi-Karriere bieten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2016)

oli3d schrieb:


> Nein.... viele werden nicht davon angezogen am Wochenende zu arbeiten, oder auch mal bis in die Nacht wenn mal wieder ein Projekt termingerecht zu Ende zu bringen.
> i



Hm. Arbeiten deswegen so wenig Frauen in der Krankenpflege?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Sonnenblume ... ist ... weiblich ... ?
> 
> Ja ne, is klar ...
> 
> ...



Nein, sie hat..... einen....weiblichen...Touch....!

Ja, wirklich......


----------



## Batze (23. Mai 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> .............aber ich finde es grundsätzlich interessant das es auch im E-Sport so gut wie keine Frauen gibt obwohl sie dort theoretisch mit den Männern mithalten können, da es dort nicht auf die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit ankommt wie im realen Sport.



Das habe ich mich auch schon länger mal gefragt. Gibt es da irgendeine (Wissenschaftliche) Vermutung warum das so ist?


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon länger mal gefragt. Gibt es da irgendeine (Wissenschaftliche) Vermutung warum das so ist?



gibt es, nennt sich Belästigung, Mobbing ausgrenzungen
aus den ähnlichen Gründing gibt es auch "keine" schwulen Fussballspieler


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> gibt es, nennt sich Belästigung, Mobbing ausgrenzungen



Du hast natürlich Belege für diese Behauptung.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich Belege für diese Behauptung.



Bub, hör dir halt einmal ein paar zu dem Thema an


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch schon länger mal gefragt.  Gibt es da irgendeine (Wissenschaftliche) Vermutung warum das so  ist?



Ich vermute mal, die meisten Mädels haben einfach  nicht so ein starkes Interesse an kompetetivem Kräftemessen wie die Männer (meiner ist länger etc.), sondern mehr an  Coop oder Singleplayer. War bei uns in der Wow Gilde zumindest so und  wir hatten locker 20 Frauen dabei. Die hatten alle recht wenig Interesse  an Schlachtfeldern oder Arenen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2016)

Ich habe tatsächlich kein Interesse daran, weil ich mich beim PVP häufig aufrege und unflätig werde.


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hm. Arbeiten deswegen so wenig Frauen in der Krankenpflege?



Arbeiten darum auch viele Frauen nicht in einer Giesserei? Oder auf Baustellen? Oder in Berufen, die ein hohe Verletzungsrisiko haben?
Und arbeiten Pflegekräfte nicht in Schicht?

Ich muss auch ran obwohl ich eigentlich frei habe.... sprich keine Schicht oder so etwas...
Dann müssenander und auch  ich ran...

Da gibt es gewisse Unterschiede...
Ein Vergleich wäre Breitschaftsdienste, die über ihr normales Pensum hinaus, bei Notfällen ran müssen.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Wie viele Männer kommen da auf eine Frau?


Das ist ja auch schon im Grunde der Kern meiner Frage, warum es so wenig Frauen im E-Sport gibt. Vielleicht sind grundsätzlich nicht so viele Frauen daran interessiert sich im sportlichen Bereich an einander zu messen, zumindest verglichen mit der Anzahl der Männer. Dazu müsste man vielleicht auch mal schauen wie viele Frauen kompetitiven realen Sport betreiben, verglichen mit der Anzahl der Männer.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich kein Interesse daran, weil ich mich beim PVP häufig aufrege und unflätig werde.


Dann passt du doch perfekt in die zumeist toxische Community diverser kompetitiver Online Spiele, CS, LOL etc.


----------



## Nobbis (23. Mai 2016)

Soviel Text und soviel Müll darin. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, DASS IST NATUR!!! Männern ist es eine Freude, schöne Frauen anzusehen. Ganz einfache Situation an einer Kreuzung. Eine schöne Frau geht über die Straße und die Köpfe der Herren in den Fahrzeugen drehen sich bis die Sehnen im Hals es nicht weiter zulassen und ich glaube auch zu wissen, das sich diese Damen dieser Tatsache bewusst sind und weiter noch, wahrscheinlich sind sich auch die unattraktiven dessen bewusst und versuchen deshalb dieses System zu demontieren. 

Ich kann dies auch beweisen und zwar: Was ist das älteste Geschäft auf der Welt? Genau! Und warum gibt es das in Art und Menge nicht anders herum? Genau!

Es kann Zufall oder mein Geschmack sein, aber die im Artikel abgebildeten empfinde ich als die Gruppe, die das System demontieren wollen. Eine schöne Frau, zieht aus unserer Gesellschaft nur Vorteile, warum sollte sie diese bekämpfen.

Täuschen Frauen seit Generationen Freude vor, wenn Sie Blumen (=Aufmerksamkeit) geschenkt bekommen?????? Oder mögen sie das wirklich? Frauen sind Frauen und Männer Männer. Das es was dazwischen gibt, keine Frage, aber das sind Minderheiten, die akzeptiert sind.


Weiterhin sind die Gründe warum Frauen kaum existent sind in der IT auch genau in ihren Interessen und Wesen zu suchen. Ich habe vor kurzem mit einer Gruppe Damen einer Personalabteilung einer großen Firma ein Seminar besucht. Dort wurde alle zum Einstieg gefragt, warum sie diesen Job ausüben und ALLE haben gesagt, dass sie immer etwas mit Menschen machen wollten und wer nach Menschlichkeit sucht, wird diese nicht im Computer finden und auch nicht unter den IT Kollegen, die oftmals wie aus einer anderen Welt wirken.

Ich habe Frauen Computerspiele spielen sehen ... haltet euch fest ... mit weiblichen Charakteren, die zudem alle weiblichen Eigenschaften besaßen. Und jetzt kommt es, diese Frauen waren davon nicht irretiert oder angeekelt?!

Bald sollen „Professor“ und „Professorin“ nur noch „Professx“ heissen. Wie skurril ist das bitte und was soll das? Oder an der Uni Leipzig heissen jetzt alle Professorin auch die Herren. Warum wird nicht mehr unterschieden? Was soll das? Heiraten bald nicht mehr Mann und Frau sondern Frau und Frau und in der Fußnote steht dann bei einer (Piepmatz dran)?


----------



## Pretest (23. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Bub, hör dir halt einmal ein paar zu dem Thema an



Ich höre.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2016)

oli3d schrieb:


> Arbeiten darum auch viele Frauen nicht in einer Giesserei? Oder auf Baustellen? Oder in Berufen, die ein hohe Verletzungsrisiko haben?
> Und arbeiten Pflegekräfte nicht in Schicht?
> 
> Ich muss auch ran obwohl ich eigentlich frei habe.... sprich keine Schicht oder so etwas...
> Dann müssenander und auch  ich ran...



Du hast impliziert, dass Frauen Wochenend-  und Nachtarbeit scheuen würden und das entspricht nicht der Realität. 

Offensichtlich bist du auch nicht mit dem System Krankenhaus vertraut. 

Auch Pflegekräfte müssen ran, wenn sie eigentlich keine Schicht geplant haben, hoher Krankenstand sei Dank.

Und hohes Verletzungsrisiko? Schau dir mal Röntgenbilder von Wirbelsäulen von Menschen, die lange in einem pflegerischen Beruf gearbeitet haben, an. Da hat man den Rest seines Lebens etwas von. 

Gießereien. Als wenn Männer allzeit bereit wären für körperlich anstrengende Arbeit. 

Du bist nicht besser als die Hardcore-Feministinnen, wenn du so in deinen Vorurteilen schwelgst.


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, die meisten Mädels haben einfach  nicht so ein starkes Interesse an kompetetivem Kräftemessen wie die Männer (meiner ist länger etc.), sondern mehr an  Coop oder Singleplayer. War bei uns in der Wow Gilde zumindest so und  wir hatten locker 20 Frauen dabei. Die hatten alle recht wenig Interesse  an Schlachtfeldern oder Arenen.



Liegt möglicher weise am Testosteron(höhere Risikkobereitschaft etc.) und anderen Dingen aus dem Bereich der Biologie/Evolution + gesellschaftliche Erwartungshaltung/Prägung, die einen Mann
eher geneigt machen an einem kompetitiven Wettbewerb mit zu machen.

Bei WoW und meiner kleinen Gilde... knapp die Hälfte waren weibliche Mitglieder war allerdings eher das kooperative bzw. einfach das miteinander Questen interessant.
Was das Schaden Austeilen angeht waren da unser Mädels eher auf der Seite der Damagedealer.....  als Gilde auf einem eher RPG orientierten Serv, waren wir an den Schalchtfeldern oder PvP weniger interssiert..

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Loosa (23. Mai 2016)

oli3d schrieb:


> Das macht müde... immer wieder die gleichen Behauptungen ohne Beleg.....



Ja, dazu gibt es wirklich kaum Hinweise...



Spoiler



Informatikerinnen: Wie Frauen*eine Karriere*in der IT starten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Sexismus im Silicon Valley: Die frauenfeindliche*Tech-Branche - SPIEGEL ONLINE
WIRED - Gegen den Sexismus im Code
Sexismus-Bericht weist IT-Branche große Probleme aus - IT-Business - derStandard.at › Web
Sexismus-Debatte in der Technologiebranche: „Aggressive Frauen gelten als Zicken“


 Artikel in die andere Richtung sind dagegen irgendwie schwerer zu finden.



> Nein.... viele werden nicht davon angezogen am Wochenende zu arbeiten, oder auch mal bis in die Nacht wenn mal wieder ein Projekt termingerecht zu Ende zu bringen.



Komischerweise finden sowas die vielen Frauen in Gastronomie, Pflegedienst, Krankenhäusern, Kreativbranche usw. durchaus machbar. Aber einen Dauerzustand von Crunchtime finden auch Männer wenig attraktiv.

IT tut wenig dafür auf Frauen einladend zu wirken. Das verbreitete Image der pickeligen Nerds mit Kontaktschwierigkeiten hilft auch nicht. Und oft wird ihnen die Richtung schon wärend der Schulzeit ausgeredet.



> Aus dieser Masse hauptsächlich männlicher Protagonisten hat sich zum Großteil auch die Spieleindustrie entwickelt.
> Kein Wunder, daß da wenige Frauen eine bedeutende Rolle gespielt haben. Das ergibt sich halt ausder verhältnismäßigkeit.



Bis Ende der 80er war das Verhältnis noch etwa 60:40. Früher waren Programmiererinnen sogar in der Überzahl. Zugegeben, weil Software schreiben nicht als männlich galt.



> Zuviel von der ConArtistin A.S. gesehen?



Kenne ich nicht.



> Wie ich früher schon erwähnt habe... dei Entwicklungskits für Spiele gibt es inzwischen zu günstigen Konditionen.
> Ein gemachtes Bett gibt ea aber nicht im Angebot. Selber machen antatt MIMIMI...



Why? Spiele programmieren interessiert mich nicht. Ist das eine Grundvoraussetzung für Kritik an Produkt und Branche? Darf ich dann auch keine Bücher schlecht finden, weil ich nicht selbst schreibe? Oder Politik?
Dann wäre ich ja einer der ganz wenigen hier, die Filme kritisieren dürfen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2016)

Das regt mich ja an dieser ganzen aktuellen Diskussion am meisten auf. 

Ich will ganz normal behandelt werden. Kein Mann muss Angst haben, mit mir alleine im Fahrstuhl zu fahren. Und ich will mich nicht dem Vorurteil ausgesetzt sehen, ich wäre nicht bereit zu harter Arbeit oder Nachtdiensten. Mein beruflicher Werdegang widerspricht dem. Oder hat hier schon mal jemand nachts allein einen ALS-Patienten der deutlich schwerer war, versorgt, der gestürzt ist und sich nicht selbst helfen konnte. 
Ich kann mich behaupten und daher verdiene ich ebenso viel wie meine Kollegen und brauche keinen Ernährer, der mir das Leben leicht macht, damit ich auf der Couch liegen und Shopping Queen gucken kann. 
Und ich will nicht von Frauen angegriffen werden, wenn ich meinem Kerl einen Kaffee bringe, er macht mir ja auch einen, wenn ich das möchte. 

Diese Diskussionen vergiften das Klima zwischen den Menschen, nähren Vorurteile und Distanz. 

Ich will das nicht. Weder aus  der einen, noch aus der anderen Ecke.


----------



## Triplezer0 (23. Mai 2016)

Nobbis schrieb:


> Bald sollen „Professor“ und „Professorin“ nur noch „Professx“ heissen. Wie skurril ist das bitte und was soll das? Oder an der Uni Leipzig heissen jetzt alle Professorin auch die Herren.



Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich die Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter für gut und wichtig halte, aber die Geschichte in Leipzig ist mit Abstand das dümmste und lächerlichste was ich jemals zu diesem Thema gesehen habe.


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Du hast impliziert, dass Frauen Wochenend-  und Nachtarbeit scheuen würden und das entspricht nicht der Realität.
> 
> Offensichtlich bist du auch nicht mit dem System Krankenhaus vertraut.
> 
> ...



Die Todesstatistiken in Bezug auf Berufe sagen da etwas anderes. Und auch die Folgen von Berufserkankungen. Da in risikobehafteten Berufen eher Männer als Frauen anzutreffen sind.
Und das ist keine SchwarzWeissMalerei sonmdern die Realität. Und in deisem Fall ist der Pflegeberuf eine der wenigen Ausnahmen. Und das gilt auch für Wochenendarbeit oder Überstunden die so zum vermeintlichen GenderGap beitragen.
Männer arbeiten in der Regel mehr(Lebensarbeitszeit), sind überprortional in den riskikobehafteten Berufen vertreten etc.... 

Und um mich mal selbst zu zitiern:". viele werden nicht davon angezogen am Wochenende zu arbeiten, oder  auch mal bis in die Nacht wenn mal wieder ein Projekt termingerecht zu  Ende zu bringen."
Und nun dich:"Du hast impliziert, dass Frauen Wochenend-  und Nachtarbeit scheuen würden und das entspricht nicht der Realität."

Das passt nicht zueinander. Ich habe nie behauptet Alle Frauen würden Wochenendarbeit oder Nachtarbeit scheuen... und das ist das was du mit deinem Einwurf suggerierst.... 

z.B.: S23
http://www.dguv.de/medien/inhalt/zahlen/documents/au_statistik_2011.pdf

S3
http://www.bls.gov/iif/oshwc/cfoi/cfch0013.pdf

etc...

Gruß
Oli


----------



## oli3d (23. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ja, dazu gibt es wirklich kaum Hinweise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pardon... wenn ich versuche meine Daten zu belegen nehme ich nicht irgendwelchen Onlinepuplikationen, deren Inhalt nicht durch wissenschaftliche Daten gedeckt sind.
Das wäre in etwa so als ob das Erdalter mit Hilfe der Bibel zu bestimmen versuche....

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2016)

oli3d schrieb:


> Und um mich mal selbst zu zitiern:". viele werden nicht davon angezogen am Wochenende zu arbeiten, oder  auch mal bis in die Nacht wenn mal wieder ein Projekt termingerecht zu  Ende zu bringen."
> Und nun dich:"Du hast impliziert, dass Frauen Wochenend-  und Nachtarbeit scheuen würden und das entspricht nicht der Realität."
> 
> Das passt nicht zueinander. Ich habe nie behauptet Alle Frauen würden Wochenendarbeit oder Nachtarbeit scheuen... und das ist das was du mit deinem Einwurf suggerierst....



Und auch ich habe nie das Wort "alle" benutzt. [emoji6]
Zumindest lese ich das in dem von dir aufgeführten Zitat meiner Aussage nicht. 
So ist das mit dem suggerieren. 

Dass du die Pflege als Ausnahme wahrnimmst, reicht mir schon, immerhin deckt das eine große Berufsgruppe ab. (Den Einzelhandel könnte man noch miteinbeziehen. )
Daher möchte ich mich jetzt auch lieber weiter der ELISA widmen, das hat gerade Vorrang. 

Und ich möchte nun auch nicht suggerieren, dass die Höhe der tödlichen Arbeitsunfälle auf die höhere Risikobereitschaft durch Testosteron beruht. Siehe Beitrag 105.  [emoji6]

Und bevor das ausartet: ja, du hast recht und so viel wollte ich gar nicht darüber diskutieren. Da will man sich mit einer ironischen Bemerkung von den Prüfungen ablenken und schon muss ich wieder Statistiken begutachten.


----------



## flixso (23. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Ist das möglicherweise ein Hinweis, dass Frauen eben doch Präferenzen aufgrund biologischer Faktoren haben?



Das kann schon sein. Allerdings ist es Aufgabe einer liberalen Gesellschaft die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für beide Geschlechter möglichst offen zu gestalten. Das heißt auch, man geht erst mal davon aus, dass es keine Präferenzen gibt.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Nein, ein Gleichgewicht ist noch nicht vorhanden, wird es auch nie. Das liegt zum einen an Gesetzen, die Männer diskriminieren (siehe Aufenthaltsbestimmungsrecht, z.B.), ...



Ich wäre da immer vorsichtig aus der Rolle des jahrelang stark bevorzugten Geschlechts der Gesellschaft die Mitleidsschiene zu fahren... Ich glaube schon, dass wir ein gutes Gleichgewicht finden können, wenn wir Männer mal die Egos einpacken.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu ist klar, als Liberaler will ich gleiche Rechte für alle, und gut. Ob die Leute dann ihre Chancen wahrnehmen und wie, liegt ganz bei jedem selbst.



Als Mann oder Frau, der/die mit seiner/ihrer Selbstwarnehmung nicht in das gängige Gesellschaftsschema passt, ist es schon schwieriger das Lebensglück so ganz aus eigener Kraft zu realisieren. Dazu braucht es schon Toleranz und Verständnis aus der Gesellschaft.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Quoten sind jedenfalls alles, aber nicht Zeichen von Gleichberechtigung.



In einer idealen Gesellschaft bedarf es keiner Quoten. Im Moment sind sie aber nötig, weil Männer in Chefetagen sich lieber gegenseitig ihre Egos beim Bierchen streicheln, als Frauen mit ins Boot zu holen - könnte ja zu "kompliziert" werden... 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Hast du gesehen, was das schon jetzt z.B. in USA und GB veranstaltet? Dieser Third Wave Feminismus ist eine totalitäre, marxistische Bewegung, die sich für die Abschaffung von z.B. freier Rede einsetzt.



Nein, habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Link? Ich bin generell kein Fan von Hardlinern. Pussy Riot finde ich grenzwertig. Allerdings generieren diese Gruppierungen Aufmerksamkeit - im Anbetracht der Ungleichbehandlung auf der Welt keine schlechte Sache. Teilweise wirkt so manche feministische Aktion schon fast verzweifelt, was sich in ihrer völligen Absurdität widerspiegelt. Finde ich eig. schade, dass soweit gegangen werden muss um mediale Reichweite und Empörung zu erzeugen.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Im Gaming Bereich ist die Argumentation dieselbe wie damals bei der "Killerspiel" Debatte, nur dass Feministen argumentieren, Spiele machen Spieler sexistisch. Derselbe unwissenschaftliche Sondermüll wie damals.



Games machen natürlich nicht per se sexistisch, prägen aber auch als Teil der Popkultur die Gesellschaft ein kleines Stück. Wie gesagt, ich würde Games jetzt auch nicht überbewerten... Ich finde es aber gut das Thema mal zumindest allgemein zu besprechen.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich damit sagen wollte war, dass sich weltweit noch einiges zu tun hat in Sachen Menschenrechte und Gleichberechtigung. Im Westen stehen wir aber so gut da, dass Feministen keine Ziele mehr haben und mittlerweile Menschen angreifen, die ihnen gar nichts getan haben, und aus falsch verstandener "Toleranz" Aktivisten angreifen, die Unterstützung bitter nötig haben.



Im Westen steht es besser um die Gleichberechtigung. Es gibt aber auch in modernen Gesellschaften durchaus noch Ziele zu erreichen: Stichwort Gehaltsunterschiede. 22% (in Deutschland) bei gleicher Beschäftigung/Position finde ich arg bedenklich und weder gesund noch fair.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kein Mann muss Angst haben, mit mir alleine im Fahrstuhl zu fahren.


Sagte sie ... und ließ einen fahren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2016)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sagte sie ... und ließ einen fahren.



Also DAS kommentiere ich nun wirklich nicht! 

Kann aber auch mit einem tödlichen Arbeitsunfall enden. Vor allem, wenn Feuer im Spiel ist.

Das Forum ist übrigens tödlich für meine Lernmotivation. Deutsch kann ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Nostromo1912 (24. Mai 2016)

Ich finde deine Kommentare sehr gut und wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deiner Prüfung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orzhov (24. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das Forum ist übrigens tödlich für meine Lernmotivation. Deutsch kann ich auch nicht mehr.



Wenn es zu schlimm wird behaupte das ist kein Deutsch, das ist Mathe.


----------



## Monco (24. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber wo die Grenze zum Sexismus verläuft, schon.
> 
> .
> 
> ...




Richtig. Der Zusammenhang (kann eventuell schon mal wichtig sein) war: Erotik vs. Sexismus in Videospielen. Konkret um DOA 3. Und das darin Frauen in meinen Augen auf ihre Sexualität reduziert werden und alles andere in diesem Spiel im Hintergrund steht. Generell ging es aber darum, ob ich Erotikdarstellungen in Spielen (als Kunstform) grundsätzlich sexistisch finde - was ich verneine. Sind immer die Besten: Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang reißen und selbst eigentlich Nichts sagen...


----------



## sniper-isa (24. Mai 2016)

Warum so wenige Frauen in IT Berufe gehen ist für mich immer noch ein großes Rätsel.
Während meines Infromatikstudiums kamen auf 100 männliche vielleicht 5-10 weibliche Komilitonen. Gleichzeitig studierten mehr Frauen als Männer Mathematik, was thematisch ja ähnlich ist.
Im Beruf dann setzt sich das Bild fort, zumindest unter den Entwicklern gibt es nur wenige Frauen. Allerdings im Webdesign und in der QA-Abteilung ist das Verhältnis hier ziemlich ausgeglichen.

Das man sich nicht um weiblichen Nachwuchs bemüht, ist auch nicht wahr. Es findet jedes Jahr der "Girls Day" statt, bei dem versucht wird Schülerinnen für die IT Branche zu begeistern.

Wir Softwareentwickler würden uns auch über mehr Frauen freuen, keiner meiner Kollegen hat irgendwann mal eine Bemerkung fallen lassen, dass Frauen nicht genauso gut programmieren können würden wie Männer.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (24. Mai 2016)

Offensichtlich  mehr als du.


----------



## Monco (24. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu ist klar, als Liberaler will ich gleiche Rechte für alle, und gut. Ob die Leute dann ihre Chancen wahrnehmen und wie, liegt ganz bei jedem selbst. Quoten sind jedenfalls alles, aber nicht Zeichen von Gleichberechtigung.
> 
> Dieser Third Wave Feminismus ist eine totalitäre, marxistische Bewegung, die sich für die Abschaffung von z.B. freier Rede einsetzt.



Wie " die Leute dann ihre Chancen wahrnehmen" hängt leider aber von vielen Faktoren ab, die die Leute in der Regel nicht beeinflussen können: Hautfarbe und ethnische Zugehörigkeit (Stichwort: struktureller Rassismus), Geschlecht (Frauen werden in Deutschland in vergleichbaren Posten deutlich geringer bezahlt) oder soziale Herkunft (dass das deutsche Bildungssystems den Status zementiert und eines der unfairsten der Welt ist, hat wohl inzwischen wohl jeder mitbekommen - nachzulesen u.a. bei der OECD). Ist halt wieder dieses typische "Vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär"-Neoliberalen-Märchen - wenn man nur hart arbeitet und sich anstrengt, schafft man es auch. 

Third Wave Feminismus (der Begriff fast ja eigentlich nur verschiedene feministische Strömungen zusammen, die etwa seit den 1990er-Jahren aufgekommen sind)  als "totalitäre, marxistische Bewegung" zu definieren, finde ich sehr abenteuerlich.
Denn unter Totalitarismus versteht man eine Herrschaftsform, die laut politikwissenschaftlichem Lexikon "Gesellschaft und Individuen einer totalen, weder durch Grundrechte noch durch Gewaltenteilung beschränkte Kontrolle, unterwerfen will". Und bei "marxistisch" (worunter viele diverse Theorieansätze versammelt sind, äußerst schwammig) müsste sich das ja irgendwie zumindest noch auf die Lehren von Marx/Engels zuruckführen lassen... deren Grundinhalte dir ja sicherlich bekannt sind.


----------



## Loosa (24. Mai 2016)

oli3d schrieb:


> Pardon... wenn ich versuche meine Daten zu belegen nehme ich nicht irgendwelchen Onlinepuplikationen, deren Inhalt nicht durch wissenschaftliche Daten gedeckt sind.



Sorry, es ist nicht meine Absicht wissenschaftliche Forschung zu dem Thema zu betreiben.

Mir persönlich reichen die aberdutzenden Artikel, über viele Jahre, zu Fallbeispielen, Umfragen und Erfahrungsberichten um einen mehr als deutlichen Trend zu erkennen.
Im Englischen findet sich dazu unter anderem bei Schwergewichten wie Forbes, Bloomberg oder The Atlantic eine Menge Lesestoff.

Deine Replik hingegen hat noch weniger Basis als meine Artikelsammlung.

Aber wenn du willst kannst du ja eine Studie aus dem Harvard Business Review lesen.
Grob angerissen geht es um Frauen in SET und behandelt Themen wie "feindselige Machokultur", "Isolation" und daraus resultierenden Barrieren für die Karriere. Also genau das was in den von mir verlinkten Artikeln auch beschrieben wird.


----------



## bas1 (24. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Rassismus verhamlosend, ja? Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal informieren, was für Leute du verteidigst!
> Black students demand segregated spaces from white students - The College Fix
> UConn Building Segregated Dorm | The Daily Caller



Was ich für Leute verteidige? Du schnallst es nicht, oder? Kritik an dir und deinen verqueren GG-Ansichten ist keine Verteidigung von irgendjemandem. Du wirfst hier mit Links und Videos irgendwelcher Leute um dich, als wäre etwas, was irgendeine unbekannte Youtuberin zu einem Thema sagt irgendwie repräsentativ oder auch nur relevant für alle Leute, die keine sexistischen Ar***löcher sind. Deine "Gegenvideos" sind populistischer Müll auf AFD-Niveau. Und dass du ständig mit dem Thema Hautfarbe ankommst, spricht auch Bände über dich. Es geht in dem Artikel um Sexismus und Feminismus. Natürlich könnte man darüber diskutieren, ob getrennte Wohnheime für Schwarze an amerikanischen Universitäten sinnvoll sind oder nicht. Aber das hat absolut NICHTS mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Für dich ist das aber alles dasselbe, oder? Wer nicht mit dem status quo zufrieden ist, ist ein "SJW" und nervt, sobald er nur den Mund aufmacht. Deine Logik ist abstrus. Deine Argumentation ist auch nicht originell, sondern die übliche perfide Leier reaktionärer Spinner. Du gehörst sehr wahrscheinlich zu der Gruppe, die es weltweit am leichtesten hat: Männliche westliche Weiße. Durch eine abenteurliche Mentalgymnastik vertauschst du aber die Rollen und machst einen auf armes Opfer: Feministen sind die eigentlichen Sexisten! Schwarze sind Rassisten! Weiße Männer werden unterdrückt! 

Ich sag dir mal was: Einen Scheiß werden wir.


----------



## Shredhead (24. Mai 2016)

flixso schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein. Allerdings ist es Aufgabe einer liberalen Gesellschaft die Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten für beide Geschlechter möglichst offen zu gestalten. Das heißt auch, man geht erst mal davon aus, dass es keine Präferenzen gibt.


Volle Zustimmung.


> Ich wäre da immer vorsichtig aus der Rolle des jahrelang stark bevorzugten Geschlechts der Gesellschaft die Mitleidsschiene zu fahren... Ich glaube schon, dass wir ein gutes Gleichgewicht finden können, wenn wir Männer mal die Egos einpacken.


Ich weiß nicht, was das mit Mitleidsschiene zu tun hat. Und stark bevorzugtes Geschlecht? Vielleicht wenn's ans Sterben ging, da durften die Männer immer zuerst ran. Und was das mit Ego zu tun hat, wenn Männer ihre Kinder sehen oder aufziehen wollen, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Frauen waren auf jeden Fall unfreier in vielen Lebensbereichen, auf der anderen Seite standen sie jedoch unter besonderem Schutz. Wie auch immer, diese Zeiten sind lange vorbei, und die Veränderungen haben viel Gutes bewirkt. Ich wüsste nicht, warum Menschen, die sich nichts haben zu Schulden kommen lassen, jetzt Nachteile haben sollten.


> Als Mann oder Frau, der/die mit seiner/ihrer Selbstwarnehmung nicht in das gängige Gesellschaftsschema passt, ist es schon schwieriger das Lebensglück so ganz aus eigener Kraft zu realisieren. Dazu braucht es schon Toleranz und Verständnis aus der Gesellschaft.


Das gängige Gesellschaftsschema beinhaltet doch schon alle möglichen Lebensentwürfe. Und wenn einzelne Menschen das nicht tolerieren wollen, dann ist das halt so. Normalisierung findet über die Zeit statt. Die Kinder des homophoben Arschlochs von nebenan werden beinahe garantiert nicht homophob, wenn sie erstmal selbst erwachsen sind. Und die Homophobie des Arschlochs muss man eben aushalten. Dafür haben wir Meinungsfreiheit. Das ist nicht schön, aber in ein Umerziehungslager wird er eben nicht gesteckt.


> In einer idealen Gesellschaft bedarf es keiner Quoten. Im Moment sind sie aber nötig, weil Männer in Chefetagen sich lieber gegenseitig ihre Egos beim Bierchen streicheln, als Frauen mit ins Boot zu holen - könnte ja zu "kompliziert" werden...


Citation needed. Da sind wir wieder beim Rätsel. Warum machen weniger Frauen Karriere, wenn sie die Wahl haben? 


> Nein, habe ich nicht mitbekommen. Link? Ich bin generell kein Fan von Hardlinern. Pussy Riot finde ich grenzwertig. Allerdings generieren diese Gruppierungen Aufmerksamkeit - im Anbetracht der Ungleichbehandlung auf der Welt keine schlechte Sache. Teilweise wirkt so manche feministische Aktion schon fast verzweifelt, was sich in ihrer völligen Absurdität widerspiegelt. Finde ich eig. schade, dass soweit gegangen werden muss um mediale Reichweite und Empörung zu erzeugen.


Im Grunde genommen ist Third Wave oder Intersektionaler Feminismus die Ideologie, dass "unterdrückte" Personengruppen, z.B. Frauen, Schwarze etc. als Klassen zu behandeln sind, die sich gegen die "herrschende Klasse" (aka weiße Männer oder "das Patriarchat") aufzulehnen haben. Die Verschmelzung von Klassenkampf, "Anti"rassismus und Feminismus wird als kultureller Marxismus bezeichnet.
Hier aus dem eigenen Mund, hier noch eins ihrer Bücher 


> Games machen natürlich nicht per se sexistisch, prägen aber auch als Teil der Popkultur die Gesellschaft ein kleines Stück. Wie gesagt, ich würde Games jetzt auch nicht überbewerten... Ich finde es aber gut das Thema mal zumindest allgemein zu besprechen.


Dafür gibt es keine Belege. Es ist in dem Fall wohl eher so, dass die Popkultur und Gesellschaft Spiele prägt. Wie auch schonmal angeführt, erotische Darstellungen (und dazu gehören auch bestimmte Verhaltensweisen der Modelle) sind kein Ausdruck von Sexismus.


> Im Westen steht es besser um die Gleichberechtigung. Es gibt aber auch in modernen Gesellschaften durchaus noch Ziele zu erreichen: Stichwort Gehaltsunterschiede. 22% (in Deutschland) bei gleicher Beschäftigung/Position finde ich arg bedenklich und weder gesund noch fair.


Uh, woher hast du denn den Quatsch?


> Der Gender Pay Gap beschreibt  den prozentualen Unterschied zwischen abhängig beschäftigten Männern  und Frauen mit durchschnittlichem Bruttostundenverdienst.





> Auch bei gleicher Arbeit blieb im Durchschnitt ein Abstand von etwa 7  % zu Lasten der Frauen. Eine wichtige Rolle spielen dabei vermutlich  die Unterschiede in den Erwerbsbiografien. Bei Frauen entstehen oft  Lücken oder Brüche durch Teilzeitarbeit wegen Kindererziehung oder anderer familiärer Verpflichtungen (siehe 3.6 und 3.7), die zu einem geringeren Verdienst führen.


Quelle 
Diese Lücke ist über die gesamte Lebensarbeitszeit gerechnet, und eben nicht bei gleicher Qualifikation und Stelle, sondern in Branchen! Ich weiß, die Medien, gerade Spiegel und Co lügen gerne in der Hinsicht, aber das wäre einfach nur lächerlich. Betriebe würden nur noch Frauen einstellen, wenn sie 22% Lohn sparen könnten! Dafür gibt es sogar historische Beweise. Zur Zeit der industriellen Revolution wurden männliche Fabrikarbeiter an den Fließbändern nach und nach von Frauen abgelöst, weil diese schlechter bezahlt werden konnten!


----------



## Shredhead (24. Mai 2016)

bas1 schrieb:


> Was ich für Leute verteidige? Du schnallst es nicht, oder? Kritik an dir und deinen verqueren GG-Ansichten ist keine Verteidigung von irgendjemandem. Du wirfst hier mit Links und Videos irgendwelcher Leute um dich, als wäre etwas, was irgendeine unbekannte Youtuberin zu einem Thema sagt irgendwie repräsentativ oder auch nur relevant für alle Leute, die keine sexistischen Ar***löcher sind. Deine "Gegenvideos" sind populistischer Müll auf AFD-Niveau. Und dass du ständig mit dem Thema Hautfarbe ankommst, spricht auch Bände über dich. Es geht in dem Artikel um Sexismus und Feminismus. Natürlich könnte man darüber diskutieren, ob getrennte Wohnheime für Schwarze an amerikanischen Universitäten sinnvoll sind oder nicht. Aber das hat absolut NICHTS mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Für dich ist das aber alles dasselbe, oder? Wer nicht mit dem status quo zufrieden ist, ist ein "SJW" und nervt, sobald er nur den Mund aufmacht. Deine Logik ist abstrus. Deine Argumentation ist auch nicht originell, sondern die übliche perfide Leier reaktionärer Spinner. Du gehörst sehr wahrscheinlich zu der Gruppe, die es weltweit am leichtesten hat: Männliche westliche Weiße. Durch eine abenteurliche Mentalgymnastik vertauschst du aber die Rollen und machst einen auf armes Opfer: Feministen sind die eigentlichen Sexisten! Schwarze sind Rassisten! Weiße Männer werden unterdrückt!
> 
> Ich sag dir mal was: Einen Scheiß werden wir.


Du verstehst es entweder nicht, oder du willst es nicht verstehen. Ist mir auch egal. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal ein bisschen bilden und verstehen, woher intersektionaler Feminismus kommt, was er ist, und dass er die Basis der "Social Justice" Bewegung ist! 
Ups, da hatte ich schon weitergelesen. Verdammt. Du bist ja auch so ein verdammter Rassist und Sexist! Da kannst du ja meine Meinung und faktenbasierte Kritik einfach abkanzeln, da ich ja ein "männlicher Weißer" bin. 
Mir vorzuwerfen, ich wäre ein rassistischer Reaktionärer und dann mit solchen Sprüchen zu kommen, das ist pure Ironie! Hoffentlich werde ich nie so bigott wie du!
Und schönes Strohmannargument da im letzten Satz, erste Sahne!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Uh, woher hast du denn den Quatsch?


Eine simple Googlesuche und das Anklicken des ersten Treffers später: Gehaltsunterschied: Frauen bekommen 22 Prozent weniger Lohn als Männer | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## iaitanto (24. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine simple Googlesuche und das Anklicken des ersten Treffers später: Gehaltsunterschied: Frauen bekommen 22 Prozent weniger Lohn als Männer |*ZEIT ONLINE




Und dort steht:



> Die großen Lohnunterschiede führen die Statistiker auf unterschiedliche Branchen- und Berufswahl zurück



Haupt "Schuld" ist also eine persönliche Lebensentscheidung, und nicht die Tatsache, daß es sich um Frauen handelt.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2016)

iaitanto schrieb:


> Haupt "Schuld" ist also eine persönliche Lebensentscheidung, und nicht die Tatsache, daß es sich um Frauen handelt.



ahja
deswegen bekommen Frauen auch für die Gleiche Leistung im gleichen Job nochmal was?


----------



## iaitanto (24. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ahja
> deswegen bekommen Frauen auch für die Gleiche Leistung im gleichen Job nochmal was?



Geld?

 Nehmen wir z.B. Beamten ... mir wäre neu, daß BAT geschlechterspezifisch ist.

Oder in der freien Wirtschaft, würde mich mal interessieren, ob die dort ausgemachten Unterschiede höher sind als einfach nur der Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Firmen, die einfach unterschiedlich zahlen.

Wenn du mir ansonsten eine Firma zeigst, in der eine Frau bei gleicher Arbeit und gleicher Position schlechter bezahlt wird als ein Mann, dann würde ich mal einen Arbeitsrechtler konsultieren, da dies gegen den arbeitsrechtlichen Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz verstösst.


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

Man muss schon fragen ob die Leute ihre eigenen Artikel auch lesen...



> Diese Zahl drückt den *unbereinigten Gender Pay Gap* aus: Dabei werden die Einkommen der Frauen in Vollzeit mit denen der Männer in Vollzeit verglichen. Weil Frauen aber häufiger in schlecht bezahlten und tarifgebundenen Branchen und Berufen arbeiten, weniger oft in Führungspositionen vertreten sind und zudem häufiger als Männer im Niedriglohnsektor tätig sind, können gute zwei Drittel der Lohnunterschiede auf diese Weise erklärt werden. Es bleibt jedoch ein nicht zu erklärender Rest.
> Um diesen zu untersuchen, schaut man sich die *bereinigte Lücke* an. Hier werden Männer und Frauen im gleichen Alter, vergleichbarer Ausbildung und Erfahrung, gleicher Tätigkeit und gleicher Arbeitszeit sowie – in der Regel – beim gleichen Arbeitgeber miteinander verglichen: Und trotzdem beträgt der Gehaltsunterschied nach Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamts in Deutschland *fast acht Prozent. *Es ist davon auszugehen, dass dieser Unterschied aufgrund von bewusster oder unbewusster Diskriminierung zustande kommt.



Die unbereinigte Lücke ist zur Untersuchung von Diskriminierungen schlicht ungeeignet. Aber das macht sich als Aufmacher natürlich besser, als acht Prozent. Ob dieser Rest dann tatsächlich auf Diskriminierung zurückzuführen ist steht dann auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2016)

iaitanto schrieb:


> Geld?







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ER9bo0UR440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Versuch es nochmal


----------



## iaitanto (24. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte auch auf den Rest der Nachricht eingehen, ansonsten muss ich davon ausgehen, daß du mit vielen und lauten "special effects" lediglich eine polemische Position ohne Grundlage zu verteidigen versuchst.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2016)

iaitanto schrieb:


> Und dort steht: ... Haupt "Schuld" ist also eine persönliche Lebensentscheidung, und nicht die Tatsache, daß es sich um Frauen handelt.


Dort steht auch:
_"Weil Frauen aber häufiger in schlecht bezahlten und tarifgebundenen Branchen und Berufen arbeiten, weniger oft in Führungspositionen vertreten sind und zudem häufiger als Männer im Niedriglohnsektor tätig sind, können gute zwei Drittel der Lohnunterschiede auf diese Weise erklärt werden. *Es bleibt jedoch ein nicht zu erklärender Rest.*

Um diesen zu untersuchen, schaut man sich die bereinigte Lücke an. Hier werden Männer und Frauen im gleichen Alter, vergleichbarer Ausbildung und Erfahrung, gleicher Tätigkeit und gleicher Arbeitszeit sowie – in der Regel – beim gleichen Arbeitgeber miteinander verglichen:* Und trotzdem beträgt der Gehaltsunterschied nach Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamts in Deutschland fast acht Prozent. *Es ist davon auszugehen, dass dieser Unterschied aufgrund von bewusster oder unbewusster Diskriminierung zustande kommt."_


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

> _Es ist davon auszugehen_


 ..ist nun mal kein Beleg, sondern eine Annahme.


----------



## Enisra (24. Mai 2016)

iaitanto schrieb:


> Bitte auch auf den Rest der Nachricht eingehen, ansonsten muss ich davon ausgehen, daß du mit vielen und lauten "special effects" lediglich eine polemische Position ohne Grundlage zu verteidigen versuchst.



Tun nichts zur Sache weil die nichts mit der Frage zu tun haben



Pretest schrieb:


> ..ist nun mal kein Beleg, sondern eine Annahme.



nein, es ist eine Annahme das Frauen das gleiche verdienen, was nur dummerweise Faktisch falsch ist


----------



## Shredhead (24. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dort steht auch:
> _"Weil Frauen aber häufiger in schlecht bezahlten und tarifgebundenen Branchen und Berufen arbeiten, weniger oft in Führungspositionen vertreten sind und zudem häufiger als Männer im Niedriglohnsektor tätig sind, können gute zwei Drittel der Lohnunterschiede auf diese Weise erklärt werden. *Es bleibt jedoch ein nicht zu erklärender Rest.*
> 
> Um diesen zu untersuchen, schaut man sich die bereinigte Lücke an. Hier werden Männer und Frauen im gleichen Alter, vergleichbarer Ausbildung und Erfahrung, gleicher Tätigkeit und gleicher Arbeitszeit sowie – in der Regel – beim gleichen Arbeitgeber miteinander verglichen:* Und trotzdem beträgt der Gehaltsunterschied nach Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamts in Deutschland fast acht Prozent. *Es ist davon auszugehen, dass dieser Unterschied aufgrund von bewusster oder unbewusster Diskriminierung zustande kommt."_


Ahem:


> Auch bei gleicher Arbeit blieb im Durchschnitt ein Abstand von etwa 7  %  zu Lasten der Frauen. Eine wichtige Rolle spielen dabei vermutlich  die  Unterschiede in den Erwerbsbiografien. Bei Frauen entstehen oft  Lücken  oder Brüche durch Teilzeitarbeit wegen Kindererziehung oder anderer familiärer Verpflichtungen (siehe 3.6 und 3.7), die zu einem geringeren Verdienst führen.


Quelle: Statistisches Bundesamt


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, es ist eine Annahme das Frauen das gleiche verdienen, was nur dummerweise Faktisch falsch ist



Abgesehen von den Bereichen , in denen der Lohn individuell ausgehandelt wird, wirst du wohl kaum einen Arbeitgeber finden, der zwei Menschen für die gleiche Arbeit unterschiedlich bezahlt, nur wegen des Geschlechts.


----------



## iaitanto (24. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Tun nichts zur Sache weil die nichts mit der Frage zu tun haben



Okay, dann klär mich auf. Für mich stand zur Debatte eine angebliche ungleiche Bezahlung von Frauen im Arbeitsumfeld. Ich gab Argumente gegen diese Annahme. Eine Annahme wird aber nicht korrekt, wenn man Argumente, die der eigenen Befangenheit nicht entsprechen, als "hat nichts mit der Frage zu tun" abkanzelt. Dir ist also nicht an Diskussion gelegen, sondern nur an Polemik.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Man muss schon fragen ob die Leute ihre eigenen Artikel auch lesen...


Ebenso muß man sich fragen, ob man dem Verlauf der Unterhaltung noch unfallfrei folgen konnte. Ich fasse diesen Argumentationszweig aber gerne noch einmal übersichtlich zusammen:



Flixso: 

... Stichwort Gehaltsunterschiede. 22% ...

Shredhead: 

Uh, woher hast du denn den Quatsch?

Worrel: 

... Googlesuche ... erster Treffer ... Gehaltsunterschied: Frauen bekommen 22 Prozent weniger Lohn als Männer |*ZEIT ONLINE

Sprich: Ich habe lediglich die Frage nach der Quelle beantwortet. Und ja, stimmt: effektiv handelt sich dabei um 8%.



> Die unbereinigte Lücke ist zur Untersuchung von Diskriminierungen schlicht ungeeignet. Aber das macht sich als Aufmacher natürlich besser, als acht Prozent. Ob dieser Rest dann tatsächlich auf Diskriminierung zurückzuführen ist steht dann auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


Wenn es einen meßbaren Unterschied zwischen _"Männer und Frauen im gleichen Alter, vergleichbarer Ausbildung und Erfahrung, gleicher Tätigkeit und gleicher Arbeitszeit sowie – in der Regel – beim gleichen Arbeitgeber"_ gibt - was soll denn sonst bitte der Grund sein? Kann ja wohl schlecht sein, daß _rein zufällig alle Frauen_ 8% schlechter arbeiten und sich das daher auf die Bezahlung auswirkt ...


----------



## iaitanto (24. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn es einen meßbaren Unterschied zwischen _"Männer und Frauen im gleichen Alter, vergleichbarer Ausbildung und Erfahrung, gleicher Tätigkeit und gleicher Arbeitszeit sowie – in der Regel – beim gleichen Arbeitgeber"_ gibt - was soll denn sonst bitte der Grund sein? Kann ja wohl schlecht sein, daß _rein zufällig alle Frauen_ 8% schlechter arbeiten und sich das daher auf die Bezahlung auswirkt ...



Auf keinen Fall arbeiten Frauen schlechter. Shredhead war es, der eine gute Quelle angegeben hat. Auch betrifft es nicht alle Frauen. Statistiken sind nunmal eine Durchschnittsbildung. Deswegen wäre eine Generalisierung auch falsch. Frauen machen im Schnitt weniger Arbeitsstunden aufgrund von familiärer Verpflichtungen. Dies ist ihnen natürlich hoch anzurechnen, aber der Arbeitgeber wird natürlich nur bei Einsatz für die Firma zahlen.

Diese "Restlücke" ist also auch aufgrund persönlicher Lebensentscheidungen bei den Frauen zu erklären. Man kann einem Arbeitgeber aber nicht auferlegen, einer Frau mehr zu zahlen, damit sie für Kindererziehung kompensiert wird und damit die Statistik auf 0% glattgebügelt wird. Dafür ist schlichtweg auch der Lebenspartner da. Zumindest in meiner Beziehung werden sowohl Einkommen als auch Ausgaben geteilt.

Vielleicht wird in Zukunft diese Restlücke auch von alleine immer kleiner. Schließlich ist in dieser Zeit ein Begriff wie "Vaterschaftsurlaub" kein Fremdwort mehr.


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ebenso muß man sich fragen, ob man dem Verlauf der Unterhaltung noch unfallfrei folgen konnte. Ich fasse diesen Argumentationszweig aber gerne noch einmal übersichtlich zusammen:



Ich hatte mich auch eher darauf bezogen das der Unterschied 22% sei und nicht ob der Artikel den Wert enthält. So wie ich es geschrieben habe war es natürlich etwas unsauber formuliert.


----------



## Kazaadoom (24. Mai 2016)

@BAS1 
Yes....there it is....the argument of all the bad and misinformed feminists:
if you are a white, caucasian, male in his twentys with fat neck beard... SKY IS THE LIMIT!!!
acknoledge your privelege

Hört ihr euch eigentlich selber sabbeln? Wenn alle Menschen gleich sein sollen, dann sollen alle die gleichen Chancen bekommen (egal wer oder was man ist oder als was man sich selbst bezeichnet). Damit ist allen gedient - das Männlich, Weiss, Europäisch quasi ihre Privilegien anerkennen sollen - was verändert sich dann? NICHTS! Übrigens > Chancen < - nicht alle Leistungen sind anzugleichen - Chancengleichheit!


Gender-Studien sollen übrigens diskriminierend besetzt sein, was das Personal angeht- gibt ne interessante Studie aus Schleswig-Holstein (iwas bei knapp 600 Gender-Studien und Professuren weltweit untersucht), wonach in Gender-Studien Minderheiten über repräsentiert sind. Das heißt nur Angehörige einer Minderheit werden als Studierende zur Mitarbeit zu gelassen bzw. sie werden besonders bevorzugt ohne den Blick auf die "Diversität" zu halten.
Hier mal ein kleiner Blick in die Vergangenheit:
http://www.zeit.de/2013/24/genderforschung-kulturelle-unterschiede
2011 gab es 173 Genderprofessuren - fast ausschließlich mit Frauen besetzt...

Das Frauen zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Männer letzten Endes übervorteilt sind in dieser Welt, mag man nun logisch finden oder nicht - ich zweifle deren Studien auch gar nicht an. Aber wer Diversität fordert, den fordere ich auf, auch sich selbst daran zu halten...

Meine Theorie:
Frauen werden tatsächlich unterbezahlt - dafür gibt es mehrere ungerechte Gründe.
1. Verhandlungsgeschick - Frauen lassen sich mit unter zu viel gefallen und Vorgesetzte(Frauen und Männer) nutzen das aus
2. Gefahr einer Schwangerschaft führt zu Schwangerschaftsvertretung (Arbeitgeber geht Risiko ein, für eine Frau 2 Stellen bezahlen zu müssen, aber nur einen Arbeiter zu haben)
3. Branchen-Auswahl und Tätigkeit (wie mehrmals beschrieben ist die "Gender-Gap" 8% groß
Da ich in der IT-Branche tätig bin und es immer wieder beobachte, wie sowohl Frauen, als auch Männer - dem weiblichen Geschlecht  einen technischen Beruf nicht zu trauen, is totale Scheiße!
Ich hatte in meiner Arbeitszeit (ca. 9 Jahre in der IT) nur 3 weibliche technische Kolleginnen(jedoch unzählige Vertrieblerinnen) -  zu wenig, jedoch bewerben sich auch so gut wie keine Frauen in der IT.
Grund: Frauen interessieren sich häufig für andere Berufsfelder (die weniger gut bezahlt werden), einfach rein aus Interesse halber.

Daher halte die Diskussion über diese Themen zwar für richtig aber mittlerweile so abgehoben und arrogant, dass man gar nicht so viel fressen kann, wie man kotzen möchte 

Wer nun glaubt er müsse "offended" sein bei meinem Text - DEAL with it.


----------



## alu355 (24. Mai 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich kein Interesse daran, weil ich mich beim PVP häufig aufrege und unflätig werde.



Let it gooo let it goooo... es muß raus, ja laß es rauuuus


----------



## Bevier (24. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie schade, dass die ganze sonst sinnvolle Diskussion weniger von bösen, sexistischen Kerlen (die ihre Fehler nicht einsehen wollen) als viel mehr von beleidigenden Feministinnen kaputt gemacht wird...

Zeigt ziemlich deutlich, was bei diesem Thema fehl läuft -.-


----------



## bas1 (24. Mai 2016)

Kazaadoom schrieb:


> @BAS1
> Yes....there it is....the argument of all the bad and misinformed feminists:
> if you are a white, caucasian, male in his twentys with fat neck beard... SKY IS THE LIMIT!!!
> acknoledge your privelege
> ...



1. ?  Na klar sollen alle Menschen die gleichen Chancen bekommen. Wo behaupte ich denn das Gegenteil? 

2. Mir ist es egal, ob irgendwelche Menschen ihre Privilegien anerkennen. Diese idiotische Argumentation á la "wer gegen Sexismus ist, ist ein "SJW", "SJWs" sind (warum auch immer??) Rassisten, ergo Feminismus = Rassismus" ist mir aber nicht egal. Das ist eine hanebüchene Schwachsinnsargumentation, die wirklichen Rassismus trivialisiert und versucht, aus Opfern Täter und - hier kommt die Privilegierung ins Spiel - aus einer privilegierten Gruppe Opfer zu machen.

3. Ich habe keine Lust und keine Zeit, mich mit der Thematik wissenschaftlich auseinanderzusetzen. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt egal, was in irgendwelchen Genderstudien steht. Man muss kein Wissenschaftler sein, um zu sehen, dass wir ein Sexismus-problem haben: Sobald eine Frau in der Games-Branche öffentlich etwas "Falsches" sagt oder -Gott behüte - eine feministische Position vertritt, schlägt ihr ein absurder irrationaler Hass entgegen, sie erhält Morddrohungen, meist auch sexualisiert in Form von Vergewaltigungsdrohungen, es werden Schmutzkampagnen gefahren und der Arbeitgeber oder Sponsoren kontaktiert, mit dem Ziel, die betreffende Person ganz real zu schädigen. Selbst wenn man nicht mit den gängigen feministischen Argumenten einverstanden ist: warum dieser Hass? Wenn eine Anita Sarkeesian sagt, es gäbe ein Sexismusproblem in der Gamesbranche und sie daraufhin zig Antworten á la "Halt die Fresse, das stimmt doch gar nicht, ich bring dich um und f***deine Leiche* erhält, sehen diese Leute die Ironie überhaupt nicht? Wie kann man das mitansehen und ernsthaft sagen, dass wir kein Sexismusproblem haben? Diese 20 bzw. 8% Diskussion lenkt doch nur vom eigentlichen Problem ab.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[comic zu GamerGate, hier aber auch irgendwie relevant]


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

bas1 schrieb:


> 2. Mir ist es egal, ob irgendwelche Menschen ihre Privilegien anerkennen. Diese idiotische Argumentation á la "wer gegen Sexismus ist, ist ein "SJW", "SJWs" sind (warum auch immer??) Rassisten, ergo Feminismus = Rassismus" ist mir aber nicht egal. Das ist eine hanebüchene Schwachsinnsargumentation, die wirklichen Rassismus trivialisiert und versucht, aus Opfern Täter und - hier kommt die Privilegierung ins Spiel - aus einer privilegierten Gruppe Opfer zu machen.
> 
> 3. Ich habe keine Lust und keine Zeit, mich mit der Thematik wissenschaftlich auseinanderzusetzen. Mir ist ehrlich gesagt egal, was in irgendwelchen Genderstudien steht. Man muss kein Wissenschaftler sein, um zu sehen, dass wir ein Sexismus-problem haben: Sobald eine Frau in der Games-Branche öffentlich etwas "Falsches" sagt oder -Gott behüte - eine feministische Position vertritt, schlägt ihr ein absurder irrationaler Hass entgegen, sie erhält Morddrohungen, meist auch sexualisiert in Form von Vergewaltigungsdrohungen, es werden Schmutzkampagnen gefahren und der Arbeitgeber oder Sponsoren kontaktiert, mit dem Ziel, die betreffende Person ganz real zu schädigen. Selbst wenn man nicht mit den gängigen feministischen Argumenten einverstanden ist: warum dieser Hass? Wenn eine Anita Sarkeesian sagt, es gäbe ein Sexismusproblem in der Gamesbranche und sie daraufhin zig Antworten á la "Halt die Fresse, das stimmt doch gar nicht, ich bring dich um und f***deine Leiche* erhält, sehen diese Leute die Ironie überhaupt nicht? Wie kann man das mitansehen und ernsthaft sagen, dass wir kein Sexismusproblem haben? Diese 20 bzw. 8% Diskussion lenkt doch nur vom eigentlichen Problem ab.



Zu 2: Niemand wird ernsthaft dafür kritisiert gegen Sexismus zu sein. Es wird in Frage gestellt was von so manchem als Sexismus bezeichnet wird, dass ist ja wohl ein Unterschied. Der Vergleich SJW = Rassisten kommt daher, dass einige Vertreter dieser Gruppe mehr oder weniger offen Privilegien für einzelne Minderheiten fordern. Sprich: Sie fordern unterschiedliches Recht unter anderem für verschiedenen Rassen.

Zu 3: Man muss aber wissenschaftlich in seiner Beweisführung sein, wenn man ernst genommen werden möchte. Einfach mit Behauptungen um sich werfen ohne dafür Belege anzuführen ist nunmal nicht wissenschaftlich und dafür kann man Leute selbstredend auch kritisieren. Es gibt da draußen zahllose Belege für die schlechte Qualität der Arbeit von Anita und Konsorten. Das zu kritisieren ist legitim. Das es da draußen viele Leute gibt die sich wie Arschlöcher benehmen ist keine Frage und auch nicht zu entschuldigen aber das heißt nicht das Männer nicht auch angefeindet werden. Wer in der Öffentlichkeit steht läuft Gefahr angefeindet zu werden. Das ist nicht schön aber es ist kein Sexismusproblem, es betrift jeden der sich in die Öffentlichkeit wagt. Was man zudem sieht ist, dass legitime Kritik als Belästigung gebrandmarkt wird bzw. sich nur mit den Arschlöchern im Vordergrund  beschäftigt wird und die berechtigten Einwände dahinter ignoriert werden.


----------



## flixso (24. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Wer in der Öffentlichkeit steht läuft Gefahr angefeindet zu werden. Das ist nicht schön aber es ist kein Sexismusproblem...



Willst du hier ernsthaft sagen, dass es bei all den Anfeindungen gegen Frauen (auch in Games) nie um Sexismus geht?


----------



## facopse (24. Mai 2016)

Ich muss schon sagen, ich fühle mich von der Darstellung von Videospielfiguren wie Snake (Metal Gear Solid), Geralt (Witcher), den Soldaten aller Modern Military Shooter, dem Duke etc. pp. als Mann äußerst unter Druck gesetzt, denn so muskulös und cool werde ich niemals sein können.
Interessiert niemanden? Ach so, ich vergaß, bin ja nur ein Mann.


----------



## flixso (24. Mai 2016)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was das mit Mitleidsschiene zu tun hat. Und stark bevorzugtes Geschlecht? Vielleicht wenn's ans Sterben ging, da durften die Männer immer zuerst ran.



Historisch sind wir schon immer das besser gestellte Geschlecht gewesen. Was anderes zu behaupten ist armselig. Ich muss jetzt hier nicht ernsthaft Argumente bringen oder?



Shredhead schrieb:


> Und was das mit Ego zu tun hat, wenn Männer ihre Kinder sehen oder aufziehen wollen, kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.



Feminismus bedeutet nicht weniger Rechte für Väter. Feminismus bedeutet gleiches Recht für alle.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Frauen waren auf jeden Fall unfreier in vielen Lebensbereichen, auf der anderen Seite standen sie jedoch unter besonderem Schutz.



Quatsch. Frauen waren oft und sind heutzutage immer noch teilweise der Willkür des männlichen Geschlechts ausgeliefert. Schutz gab es nicht selten gegen erwartete Gegenleistungen. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, warum Menschen, die sich nichts haben zu Schulden kommen lassen, jetzt Nachteile haben sollten.



Welche Nachteile? Was meinst du?



Shredhead schrieb:


> Das gängige Gesellschaftsschema beinhaltet doch schon alle möglichen Lebensentwürfe. Und wenn einzelne Menschen das nicht tolerieren wollen, dann ist das halt so.



Solange sie keinen mit ihrer Intoleranz einschränken ist ja alles cool. Allerdings sind meist die Intoleranten die größten Hetzer.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Normalisierung findet über die Zeit statt. Die Kinder des homophoben Arschlochs von nebenan werden beinahe garantiert nicht homophob, wenn sie erstmal selbst erwachsen sind.



Dem ist leider nicht so. Erziehung prägt Weltanschauung und man kann jemanden durchaus öffnen für linkes, rechtes oder anderes Gedankengut und Ideale.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Da sind wir wieder beim Rätsel. Warum machen weniger Frauen Karriere, wenn sie die Wahl haben?



Viel wichtiger ist doch dabei, dass sie die Wahl haben. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Es ist in dem Fall wohl eher so, dass die Popkultur und Gesellschaft Spiele prägt.



Spiele sind Teil der Popkultur. Popkultur prägt die Gesellschaft. So wird ein Schuh draus.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Wie auch schonmal angeführt, erotische Darstellungen (und dazu gehören auch bestimmte Verhaltensweisen der Modelle) sind kein Ausdruck von Sexismus.



Nicht zwangsläufig - kommt auf den Kontext an.



Shredhead schrieb:


> Uh, woher hast du denn den Quatsch?



Selbst 8% sind immer noch ein Unterschied.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Mai 2016)

facopse schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, ich fühle mich von der Darstellung von Videospielfiguren wie Snake (Metal Gear Solid), Geralt (Witcher), den Soldaten aller Modern Military Shooter, dem Duke etc. pp. als Mann äußerst unter Druck gesetzt, denn so muskulös und cool werde ich niemals sein können.



Gräme dich nicht! Das kann kein Mann. Nur der Rabowke erreichte solche Dimensionen der körperlichen Perfektion...bis er co-schwanger wurde und eine Plauze bekam.


----------



## bas1 (24. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Wer in der Öffentlichkeit steht läuft Gefahr  angefeindet zu werden. Das ist nicht schön aber es ist kein  Sexismusproblem, es betrift jeden der sich in die Öffentlichkeit wagt..




Feminist Frequency • One Week of Harassment on Twitter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bonus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anita Sarkeesian Cancels Speech Following Terror Threats [UPDATE]


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

flixso schrieb:


> Willst du hier ernsthaft sagen, dass es bei all den Anfeindungen gegen Frauen (auch in Games) nie um Sexismus geht?



Das bei Anfeindungen sexistische Kommentare fallen können bestreite ich nicht. Aber die Anfeindung selbst hat keine sexistische Ursachen. Männer werden Opfer von Anfeindungen und Frauen werden Opfer von Anfeindungen. Bei der "Auswahl der Ziele" werden die Geschlechter nicht "benachteiligt". Nur weil jemand ein Mann ist, ist er nicht vor Anfeindung gefeit. Wie diese Anfeindung dann erfolgt ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Was sollen die Tweets beweisen? Männer bekommen vergleichbare Tweets -> ergo kein Sexismus, da beide Geschlechter betroffen sind.


----------



## Homerous (24. Mai 2016)

Bevor ich hier vor Verzweiflung...ähm...verzweifle, sollte die Meinung der Frauen in der Feminismus-Debatte nicht wichtiger sein?

Und nein, ich will damit nicht die Meinung der Männer kleinreden (bin selber einer, wäre also ungünstig für mich), aber es geht im Endeffekt ja auch nur darum, ob sich eine Frau diskriminiert fühlt oder nicht. Und wenn sie sich diskriminiert fühlt ist es eine Sache der Höflichkeit, das zumindest ernst zu nehmen und wenn er richtig nett ist, kann Mann ja auch versuchen etwas daran zu ändern.

Macht es mich jetzt zu einem "SJW", das ich es schlimm finde wenn sich eine Frau diskriminiert fühlt?


----------



## Iniquitous0 (24. Mai 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Steht die Zahl in deinem Namen eigentlich für das Jahr aus dem das Weltbild stammt?
> 
> Aber Süß wie dich mit dem Satz selbst demontierst und es aber selbst nicht aushälst
> Abgesehen davon dass die Aussage man sollte Ungerechtigkeit hinnehmen weil einige falsche Definitionen von Dingen nehmen auch Blödsinn ist -.-
> ...



Ernsthaft? So diskutierst du? Was ist denn das für ein Kindergartenniveau, wie soll man jemand ernst nehmen, der nur mit Beleidigungen um sich wirft.


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier vor Verzweiflung...ähm...verzweifle, sollte die Meinung der Frauen in der Feminismus-Debatte nicht wichtiger sein?



Ich hatte gedacht beim Feminismus geht es um Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (24. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Liegt das jetzt daran, daß Frauen keine Onlineshooter spielen wollen, oder daran, daß diese hauptsächlich auf eine männliche Zielgruppe ausgelegt sind?
> 
> 
> Warum spielen die Frauen in unserem WoW Raid Damagedealer, während unsere drei Heiler allesamt Männer sind?



Statistik lässt auch zu, dass es eben mal genau andersherum ist. Das ist ja das tolle an Statistik.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (24. Mai 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Macht es mich jetzt zu einem "SJW", das ich es schlimm finde wenn sich eine Frau diskriminiert fühlt?


Das kommt wohl auf die jeweilige Frau und den jeweiligen Fall an... bei einer Frau, die sich erst dann diskriminiert fühlt, wenn sie tatsächlich auch diskriminiert wird, macht dich das noch lange nicht zum SJW, höchstens vielleicht zum Gentleman (auch wenn selbst dieser altmodische Begriff mittlerweile bisweilen abwertend verstanden wird, ich meine ihn hier durchaus eher positiv).
Bei einer Frau, die sich jedoch bereits diskriminiert fühlt, wenn in einem Videospiel eine virtuelle Figur mit dem virtuellen Hintern wackelt, verhält sich das Ganze dann schon etwas anders, weil du dich dann gleichermaßen selbst weg vom Tatbestand der (gefühlten) Diskriminierung hin zu grobem Unfug im Namen von schierem Blödsinn begibst.
Nur meine Meinung...
PS: Jetzt nimm aber mal den Finger aus der Nase, Ralphie! Das gehört sich nicht, erst recht nicht wenn Damen anwesend sind!


----------



## flixso (24. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Das bei Anfeindungen sexistische Kommentare fallen können bestreite ich nicht. Aber die Anfeindung selbst hat keine sexistische Ursachen.



In dem Artikel wird davon berichtet, dass Frauen im Multiplayer einen regelrechten Spießrutenlauf durchlaufen müssen, eben weil sie sich als Frau zu erkennen geben. Das sind keine normalen Disses, wo im Eifer des Gefechts mal über die Stränge geschlagen wird, sondern das ist sexistische Kackscheiße.



Pretest schrieb:


> Männer bekommen vergleichbare Tweets -> ergo kein Sexismus, da beide Geschlechter betroffen sind.



Also ich bin ja auch schon eine Weile im Internet unterwegs und habe verschiedene soziale Medien mitgenommen... Ich kann mich allerding an keinen einzigen Vorfall erinnern, wo ich sexistisch angegangen wurde. Dahingegen passiert dies meiner Schwester sogar schon auf Facebook.

Sexismus is a real thing.


----------



## Pretest (24. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.pewinternet.org/files/2014/10/PI_2014.10.22__online-harassment-05.png

Die ganze Studie hier


----------



## Kazaadoom (24. Mai 2016)

Zu den ganzen Augenzeugen-Berichten: Sexismus ist real und ich glaube, dass verdammt viele Männer mal die Faust in die Fresse brauchen (ob nun ich das erledige oder die Frauen selbst - einige Männer sind so dämlich, man möchte Sie lobotomieren und als Rasenmäher einsetzen - geht aber nicht)
Wer bestehenden Seximus bestreitet ist dumm, weltfremd und hat sich anscheinend noch nie mit einer Frau unterhalten die ihre Erfahrungen teilt, die sie mit Arschlöchern der männlichen Bevölkerung erlebt hat.
Fragt eine Bekannte, eure Freundin ob sie schon mal Opfer wurde (in Deutschland sind es 75% aller Frauen, in Ägypten 99%, die schon mal Opfer von Sexueller Gewalt/Belästigungen wurden - die Frauen in Kabul nehmen übrigens Nähnadeln und stechen den Grapschern in die Rippen oder Hände um sie abzuwehren...

Zu den Tweets die viele weibliche Entwickler, Journalisten oder Whatever sie letzten Endes sind - Männer bekommen ebenso Todesdrohungen oder den "Ich ficke deine Mutter"-Spruch rein gedrückt.
Vergewaltigung wird seit dem es Kriege gibt(auch bei uns - Serbien/Kosovo), im tiefsten Afrika und Mittleren Osten immer noch ein beliebtes Mittel um den Gegner zu entmachten und zu demoralisieren (Frauen vergewaltigt = unrein und Schwanger mit Feind).

Ich finde es gibt erstaunliche Parallelen, dass Männer meinen, wenn Sie etwas dominieren oder erniedrigen wollen - es "***" müssen. Das diese Typen die sowas sagen, häufig zum einen so dumm sind, dass sie die kleinen Schweinchen beißen, zum anderen aber wahrscheinlich eine Frau noch nie für sich gewinnen konnten (daher der unterschwellige Hass).
Ob das etwas reflexartiges zu sein scheint, keine Ahnung, aber manche haben es wohl so und nicht anders gelernt... habens die Eltern vorgemacht? ich habs anders gelernt...

Die Tweets oder Facebook-Nachrichten gehören mit Screenshot auf die Pinnwand der Täter gepostet - Scham, Öffentlichkeit und Bloßstellen zeigt häufig Wirkung. Zana Ramadani macht das auch häufiger mit Todesdrohungen aus dem Islamistischen/Albanischen Raum - zeigt mit unter Wirkung, aber auch nicht immer...

Nun zum "sich diskriminiert" fühlen:
Wenn Frauen sich durch Charaktere oder Rollen in einem Videospiel diskriminiert fühlen, dann sollten Sie es zur Seite legen und fertig. Ich beziehe die Spielfiguren aller seltenst auf mich, noch fühle ich mich unterlegen vom Warhammer 40K SpaceMarine oder von mir aus auch Tracer dahin gemetzelt zu werden. Das ist dann ebenso - man regt sich auf, macht das Spiel aus, atmet einmal durch und macht was anderes oder kauft einfach nichts mehr von dem Hersteller/Spiel/Universum.
Wenn wir unsere Spiele danach ausrichten, ob sich jemand irgendwo auf der Welt im Spiel "unter repräsentiert", "diskriminiert", "Rollenverteilungstechnisch unterlegen", "Gesellschaftlich geächtet", "beleidigt", "Sexualisiertem Content" oder sonst irgendetwas anderes ausgesetzt fühlen sollte, vielleicht sogar noch "Religiöse Gefühle" verletzt sieht...
Wenn wir das alles beherzigen WÜRDEN - wären die Spiele langweilig, kontrastlos, und quasi ohne Seele - es wäre kein Videospiel - es wäre die verdammte Realität und die ist gelinde gesagt, selten so schön einfach wie ein Videospiel.

Belasst die Videospiele doch so einfach wie sie sind und erlegt euch selbst keine Regeln auf im Umgang mit einem Spiel - haltet euch an die Regeln, wie man mit Menschen umgeht: 
1. Respektvoll
2. Fair
3. Ohne Sexismus und Beleidigungen
4. Eure Freiheit hört da auf, wo die des anderen anfängt
5. Jeder hat das Recht - abzuschalten und etwas nicht sehen zu müssen

Wenn man das trennen würde und auch die Kritiker vielleicht einfach sagen würde: Boah, die Pose finde ich Kacke, weil
Dann ist das OK und zu akzeptieren - aber ALLES auf irgendeine Metaebene der Gesellschaftskritik zu heben, dass KILLT den Spirit meines Erachtens. Videospiele werden nicht die Realitäten ändern.
Menschen werden die Realität verändern und wenn weniger Menschen andere diskriminieren oder sexuell belästigen, dann ist das wunderbar und richtig.

IMHO: Einige weibliche Kritiker surfen auf der Welle des Sexismus und versuchen so, Klicks, Geld oder einfach nur Fame zu generieren - ich finde dieses Verhalten diskreditiert alle anderen Verfechter der Gleichberechtigung zwischen Mann und Frau und pervertiert den Gedanken des Feminismus und konzentriert ihn auf der Fläche eines Cent-Stücks, gesehen an den realen Problem die es in der Welt gibt.


----------



## Ajkula (25. Mai 2016)

Der Feminismus, der sich nie, auch nicht in der Zeit von Pankhurst und Co (welche nur eine Gruppe geduldeter Terroristinnen waren) für Gleichberechtigung eingesetzt hat, sondern immer nur für Privilegien, dieser Feminismus wagt es nicht sich gegen Gegner zu stellen die Frauen wirklich unterdrücken, wie etwa in der islamischen Welt, sondern legt sich mit denen an die nicht viel "Krach" machen aber Profit versprechen. Die GamerGater werden Sarkezian und ihre geldgeilen "Schwestern" nicht umbringen, und diese können sich auch noch schön als arme Opfer inszenieren wenn irgendein Troll ihnen über das internet droht. Aus diesem Grund werden solche Menschen als SJW bezeichnet, denn diese investieren den geringsten Aufwand um als Kämpfer für eine besssere Welt dazustehen, wenn aber anstelle des zivilisierten Mannes unserer Weltgegend, dem unverständlicherweise beigebracht wurde Frauen  auch dann mit Respekt zu begegnen wenn sie Scheis*e reden, nun wenn an dessen Stelle der böse Taliban stehen würde dann würden sich diese "mutigen" Kämpfer für Gleichheit und Gerechtigkeit ganz fix an die neuen Regeln halten und keinen Ton sagen. Soviel zum Heroismus.
Erinnert sich noch Jemand wie das in den 90ern war als ein paar religiöse und konservative Spinner meinten das Computerspiele zu Gewalt führen? Nun denen gegenüber hat es Gegenwind gegeben, aber hier fällt die Presse vor der heiligen Kuh des Feminismus auf den Bauch. Wenn die Spiele sexistisch sind dann sind sie das auch gegen Männer, denn wer sieht schon aus wie die Muskelbepackten Protagonisten der am meisten konsumierten Actionspiele? Und wenn sich nur wenige Frauen in der Branche finden, dann frage ich mich ob das trotz zahlreicher Programme Frauen für technische Berufe zu begeistern, nicht daran liegt dass, und dafür könnt ihr mich gerne verbal steinigen, Frauen einfach andere Interessen haben? Seit jeher sind  es immer irgendwelche prestigeträchtigen Sahnehäubchenberufe die eine "gerechte" Quote an Frauen benötigen, nie aber Metallarbeiter, Maurer, Kraftfahrer usw.
Und wenn ich nun sage im Knast gibt es einen ungrecht hohen Anteil an Männern, nun dann würde man mir sagen dass diese eben häufiger zu Agression neigen,  was erlaubter Sexismus ist.


----------



## Abi-Dalzim (25. Mai 2016)

Hier wird meiner Meinung nach  Diverses vermischt:

Keiner, der noch bei Trost ist würde bestreiten, dass Online-Communities meist kein allzu freundliches Umfeld sind, es liegt auch nahe, dass Frauen wohl noch etwas abscheulichere Beleidigungen entgegengeworfen bekommen (wobei ich jedem, der meinte, dass es nur Frauen trifft mal eine Runde "Heroes of Newerth" empfehlen würde). Ein Problem ist nur, dass  oft jegliche Kritik gleich einem unterstellten Sexismus zugeordnet wird. "Du spielst echt schlecht" ist kein Sexismus. Außerdem ist zumindest mir das Motto "Listen and Believe", mit dem einige moderne Feministinnen es als Frauenfeindlichkeit auslegen, nicht jeder Frau alles sofort zu glauben zutiefst zuwieder.

Persönlich habe ich jetzt noch nichts sexistisches in meinem Umfeld feststellen können. Die 3 Frauen in unserer WoW-Gilde werden genauso behandelt wie alle anderen auch und machen auch ihrereseits gern mal paar zweifelhafte Witze. Nicht jedes "Da wurden wir aber ganz schön gef..." muss gleich ein Drama sein, es ist eben Umgangssprache und keiner, der nicht versucht einem so etwas mit Absicht negativ auszulegen würde sagen, dass wir Frauen tatsächlich als unterlegen sehen würden.

Die Kontroverse über Game-Design ist weitaus schwieriger

Zu erst einmal würde ich bei allem, was von Anita Sarkeesian kommt große Vorsicht walten lassen, die Dame ist in der Vergangenheit nicht unbedingt durch Ehrlichkeit aufgefallen um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Zuerst zu sagen "Männlichkeit führt zu Amokläufen" und dann die (berechtigte) Kritik an dieser platten Äusserung als frauenfeindlich und als Beweis, dass überall nur Sexisten sind mag taktisch geschickt sein, besonders viel Sympathie kann die Dame damit aber nicht erwarten.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA0aKjY8K50

Der Punkt, der viele Spieler aufregt ist nicht, dass sie "Priviliegien überdenken müssten" sondern, dass feministische Kritiker ein System geschaffen haben, bei kein Spiel jemals den Anforderungen genügen kann. Mit genug Anstrengungen kann man jedem kulturellen Erzeugnis Sexismus vorwerfen.

Insbesonders finde ich, dass die bloße Darstellung von etwas nicht gleich als Unterstützung dessen gewertet werden kann.
In Witcher 3 trifft man einen Charakter, der seine Frau schlägt. Das kann man als Sexismus sehen oder man sieht, dass er im Verlauf der Geschichte dafür bezahlen muss und man als Spieler dazu herausgefordert wird sich mit schwierigen Themen auseinanderzusetzen. 

Bayonetta kann man als selbstbestimmte Frau sehen, die ihren eigenen Weg geht. Wenn man aber Sexismus finden will kann man auch das.

Und warum es sexistisch sein soll, dass man bei Hitman auch Frauen tötet, die männlichen NPCs als Ziel aber völlig klar gehen wird mir wohl auf ewig ein Rätsel bleiben.

Keiner spricht einem Kritiker ab zu sagen "Mir gefällt das Spiel nicht", aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Nur bei "Es ist schädlich, macht Spieler zu Sexisten und schadet so Frauen im echten Leben" sollte man schon mehr Indizien haben als dass einem ein Spiel (oder etwas darin) nicht gefällt.

Und das ist auch das Problem mit der Tracer-Pose. "Die Pose passt irgendwie nicht zum Charakter" ist eine vernünftige Ansicht, die man teilen kann oder nicht. "Ich habe eine Tochter, die von dem Frauenbild, das diese Pose verkörpert in ihrer Entwicklung geschädigt wird und diese optionale Pose zerstört das ganze Spiel" wird auf deutlich weniger Verständnis treffen.

Tl;DR: 

Es gibt "Kritikerinnen" bei denen man den eindruck hat, sie suchen gezielt nach etwas, mit dem sie ihre vorgefasste Sexismusthese bestätigen können und mit genung geistigen Verrenkungen schaffen sie das auch.


----------



## Homerous (25. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht beim Feminismus geht es um Gleichberechtigung.



Seriously? Du pickst dir die Behauptung aus und ignorierst die Argumente? Ich fühl mich hier langsam wie auf Youtube! 
Nochmal für die...naja: Eine Frau sollte selber entscheiden können wann sie diskriminiert wird. Und wenn sie diskriminiert wird sollte man das zuallererst einmal Ernst nehmen.


----------



## Orzhov (25. Mai 2016)

Was mir grad so durch den Kopf ging. Wie ist das eigentlich mit Frauen die sich online als Kerl ausgeben um den ganzen Strauß an Bullshit mit dem sie zusätzlich klarkommen müssen zu entgehen?


----------



## Pretest (25. Mai 2016)

Homerous schrieb:


> Seriously? Du pickst dir die Behauptung aus und ignorierst die Argumente? Ich fühl mich hier langsam wie auf Youtube!
> Nochmal für die...naja: Eine Frau sollte selber entscheiden können wann sie diskriminiert wird. Und wenn sie diskriminiert wird sollte man das zuallererst einmal Ernst nehmen.





> Bevor ich hier vor Verzweiflung...ähm...verzweifle, sollte die Meinung der Frauen in der Feminismus-Debatte nicht wichtiger sein?
> 
> Und nein, ich will damit nicht die Meinung der Männer kleinreden (bin selber einer, wäre also ungünstig für mich), aber es geht im Endeffekt ja auch nur darum, ob sich eine Frau diskriminiert fühlt oder nicht. Und wenn sie sich diskriminiert fühlt ist es eine Sache der Höflichkeit, das zumindest ernst zu nehmen und wenn er richtig nett ist, kann Mann ja auch versuchen etwas daran zu ändern.
> 
> Macht es mich jetzt zu einem "SJW", das ich es schlimm finde wenn sich eine Frau diskriminiert fühlt?



Inwiefern ist der rest deines Posts ein Argument pro Ungleichbehandlung von Mann und Frau in der Feminismusdebatte?

Du sagst wenn eine Frau sich diskriminiert fühlt *muss* man das ernst nehmen. Ich sehe dass anders. Nur weil jemand sagt ich habe das Gefühl mir geschieht unrecht ist das noch lange nicht der Fall. Wenn man immer nur nach dem Gefühl geht müssten ja vor jedem Gericht zwei Urteile gesprochen werden, weil jede Partei sich im Recht fühlt. Ein ziemlich unpraktischer Weg. Daher haben wir in Deutschland Gesetze anhand denen Recht gesprochen wird. Wer sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt dem stehen alle Wege offen, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Gleichberechtigung im Gesetz heißt auch nicht das Ungleichbehandlungen nie vorkommen können. Mord ist verboten trotzdem werden Menschen ermordet. ABER: Es gibt den Rechtsweg um solchem Unrecht zu begegnen und den gibt es auch bei Diskriminierung. Warum soll jetzt also eine Meinung wichtiger sein als eine andere, nur aufgrund des Geschlechts der Person, welche sie äußert? Eine Meinung sollte dann Gewicht haben, wenn man ihr selbiges beimessen kann und zwar egal wer sie äußert. Im Kontext der Diskriminierung heißt das: Glaubwürdige Diskriminierungsvorwürfe sind natürlich ernst zu nehmen. (Wer würde das bestreiten?) Aber nicht jeder Vorwurf ist glaubwürdig und nicht jeder glaubwürdige Vorwurf stellt sich als war heraus. All zu oft sieht man Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass man es in diesem oder jenem Fall doch eindeutig mit Diskriminierung zu tun habe. Häufig ist es halt nicht so eindeutig wie manche sich das vorstellen. In Fällen in denen unstrittig ist das diskriminiert wird, wirst du nur ziemlich wenige Leute finden die das nicht ernst nehmen. Nur muss man sich ja scheinbar alle möglichen Gemeinheiten anhören wenn man mal hinterfragt ob etwas tatsächlich die Diskriminierung ist, als die es hingestellt wird.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Mai 2016)

bas1 schrieb:


> Feminist Frequency • One Week of Harassment on Twitter



Ich glaube man muss nicht über das Niveau von solchen Kommentaren diskutieren. Das ist leider die hässliche Seite des Internets. 
Aber: den von dir zitierten Beitrag würde ich trotzdem so unterschreiben. Wenn ein Pewdiepie oder ein Markiplier alle Hate-Kommentare einer Woche hochladen würde, hätte die Auflistung wohl eine ähnliche Länge. Das ist nicht nur ein Problem, dass Frauen im Netz haben, sondern vielmehr jeder der, gerade in der Gaming-Community, kontroverse Positionen vertritt. Dazu kommt, dass Anhänger von Sarkeesian und Co. eben so mit Cyber-Mobbing gegen Gegner vorgehen. Ein Beispiel dafür war der Rosetta-Forscher der wegen seinem "sexistischen" Hemd online mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln verfolgt wurde. 
Das soll keine Rechtfertigung für solche Kommentare sein. Aber selbige betreffen alle Personen im Netz, es ist also falsch wenn sich FemFrequency unc Co. als alleiniges Opfer darstellen.


----------



## Homerous (25. Mai 2016)

Pretest schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist der rest deines Posts ein Argument pro Ungleichbehandlung von Mann und Frau in der Feminismusdebatte?
> 
> Du sagst wenn eine Frau sich diskriminiert fühlt *muss* man das ernst nehmen. Ich sehe dass anders. Nur weil jemand sagt ich habe das Gefühl mir geschieht unrecht ist das noch lange nicht der Fall. Wenn man immer nur nach dem Gefühl geht müssten ja vor jedem Gericht zwei Urteile gesprochen werden, weil jede Partei sich im Recht fühlt. Ein ziemlich unpraktischer Weg. Daher haben wir in Deutschland Gesetze anhand denen Recht gesprochen wird. Wer sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt dem stehen alle Wege offen, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Gleichberechtigung im Gesetz heißt auch nicht das Ungleichbehandlungen nie vorkommen können. Mord ist verboten trotzdem werden Menschen ermordet. ABER: Es gibt den Rechtsweg um solchem Unrecht zu begegnen und den gibt es auch bei Diskriminierung. Warum soll jetzt also eine Meinung wichtiger sein als eine andere, nur aufgrund des Geschlechts der Person, welche sie äußert? Eine Meinung sollte dann Gewicht haben, wenn man ihr selbiges beimessen kann und zwar egal wer sie äußert. Im Kontext der Diskriminierung heißt das: Glaubwürdige Diskriminierungsvorwürfe sind natürlich ernst zu nehmen. (Wer würde das bestreiten?) Aber nicht jeder Vorwurf ist glaubwürdig und nicht jeder glaubwürdige Vorwurf stellt sich als war heraus. All zu oft sieht man Leute, die der Meinung sind, dass man es in diesem oder jenem Fall doch eindeutig mit Diskriminierung zu tun habe. Häufig ist es halt nicht so eindeutig wie manche sich das vorstellen. In Fällen in denen unstrittig ist das diskriminiert wird, wirst du nur ziemlich wenige Leute finden die das nicht ernst nehmen. Nur muss man sich ja scheinbar alle möglichen Gemeinheiten anhören wenn man mal hinterfragt ob etwas tatsächlich die Diskriminierung ist, als die es hingestellt wird.



Wo bitte rede ich von müssen?
Es ist nur eine Sache der Höflichkeit. Aber schön das du das als "muss" auffasst, das zeugt von guten Manieren.
Mit Ernst nehmen ist in diesem Fall übrigens nicht "ab vor Gericht" sondern ein einfaches "warum?" gemeint.
Ich sage es nochmal: Eine Frau sollte meiner Meinung nach selbst bestimmen können, wann sie diskriminiert wird. Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für Männer.
Wenn die Begründung total verrückt ist oder keinen Sinn ergibt ist es natürlich logisch, der aus ihrer Sicht diskriminierten Person zu sagen was sie da für einen Unsinn redet. Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Pretest (25. Mai 2016)

Das jeder und jede für sich selbst wissen muss, wo er/sie sich selbst sieht ist natürlich vollkommen richtig (wie sollte es auch anders sein?  )


----------



## Todesglubschi (26. Mai 2016)

Seit dieses ganzen Theaters um Femigate-Skandal war, habe ich wesentlich weniger Geld für Spiele ausgegeben, dieses Gezicke hat mir mein Hobby schon verleidet. 

Der Kampf gegen Sexiness in Spielen und in der Gesellschaft kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das ist auch diskriminierend gegenüber hübschen Frauen die zu ihrem Körper stehen, der moderne Feminismus spricht keineswegs für alle Frauen, es handelt sich um eine Gruppe mit teilweise radikalen Ansichten.

Vor dem Theater waren Spiele auf dem guten Weg immer mehr erwachsene, sexuelle Themen zu behandeln, was sich jahrzehntelang kaum getraut wurde, es konnte etwas Haut gezeigt werden wie es schon in Duschdas Werbespots vor zig Jahren möglich war.
Die Entwicklung in der Spielebranche wurde durch gewisse Personen um Jahre zurückgeworfen, nun wird selbst ein Shitstorm generiert, wenn eine Frau in einem Spiel in einer optionalen Pose voll bekleidet auch nur falsch steht. 
Das denke ich mir nicht aus, de Blödsinn ist wirklich passiert.

Wer denkt diese Strömung sei eine Bereicherung für die Spielebranche, der glaubt sicher auch Zuckerberg wär der neue Messias und wolle nur unser bestes.


----------



## Loosa (31. Mai 2016)

So, jetzt hab ich den Artikel auch gelesen. Im Magazin ist der ja ganz hinten. 

Ich fand ihn sachlich und durchdacht geschrieben und sehr informativ. So kannte ich die Geschichte von der MS-Party, aber nicht die Hintergründe.
Genauso mit der "Siegerpose". Die Anregung, auf der die Änderung basierte, scheint durchdacht und gut begründet gewesen zu sein. Finde die neue Pose in der Hinsicht tatsächlich besser und überzeugender.
Aber im Internet, speziell auch dank Twitter und Co, findet "Diskussion" oft nur noch in überspitzten Kommentaren auf Bildzeitungsniveau statt. Egal wie sachlich der Auslöser, bellen sich die Extreme der feindlichen Lager dann mit 140 Zeichen nieder.

Zum Teil wird Kritk übertrieben. Es wird überreizt reagiert und es schaukelt sich hoch. Das ist leider auch erst, was überhaupt Aufmerksamkeit erregt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass alle Argumente Schwachsinn sind.


Ähnlich bei dem Beispiel Microsoft. Bei einer Entwicklerkonferenz, wo es um Industry-News und Netzwerke geht, wirkt eine solche Party aus der Zeit gefallen.

So wie auch keine Politik mehr auf Bunga-Bunga-Parties gemacht werden sollte. Für die beteiligten Herren mag das damals angenehm gewesen sein, aber die Welt hat sich zum Glück ein Stückchen weitergedreht. So dass solche Eskapaden zu recht eine vernichtende öffentliche Kritik bekommen.




facopse schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, ich fühle mich von der Darstellung von Videospielfiguren wie Snake (Metal Gear Solid), Geralt (Witcher), den Soldaten aller Modern Military Shooter, dem Duke etc. pp. als Mann äußerst unter Druck gesetzt, denn so muskulös und cool werde ich niemals sein können.
> Interessiert niemanden? Ach so, ich vergaß, bin ja nur ein Mann.



Du siehst wirklich keinen Unterschied zwischen dem coolen Helden, der die Welt rettet und sich das Objekt der Begierde schnappt, und der hübschen Prinzessin die darauf wartet befreit zu werden?

Das "und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind" ginge dann übrigens so: der Held schafft die Kohle ran und klein Prinzesschen hat sich gefälligst um Kinder, Küche, Kirche zu kümmern.


----------



## Worrel (31. Mai 2016)

Todesglubschi schrieb:


> Der Kampf gegen Sexiness in Spielen und in der Gesellschaft kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das ist auch diskriminierend gegenüber hübschen Frauen die zu ihrem Körper stehen, der moderne Feminismus spricht keineswegs für alle Frauen, es handelt sich um eine Gruppe mit teilweise radikalen Ansichten.


Es geht mitnichten darum, das Frauen nicht zu ihrem Körper stehen sollen, sondern darum, daß das Frauenbild vielerorts lediglich auf gutes Aussehen mit deutlicher Betonung auf sämtliche möglichen Geschlechtsmerkmale reduziert wird. Sprich: Daß Frauen nicht als ernst zu nehmende Persönlichkeiten, sondern nur als Lust Anreiz oder gar Belohnung dargestellt werden.

Schau dir doch alleine mal die Oberweiten verschiedenster weiblicher Charaktere an: Da fällt es ja schon schwer, mal welche zu finden, die _nicht _XXL Ausmaße haben. Spontan fallen mir da nur Faith (Mirror's Edge), Alyx (Half-Life 2) und Nilin (Remember me) ein.
Von hauteng wirkenden Plattenrüstungen, die nichts mehr der Fantasie überlassen oder direkt ausschließlich aus einem Metall Bikini bestehen, mal ganz abgesehen.



> Wer denkt diese Strömung sei eine Bereicherung für die Spielebranche, der glaubt sicher auch Zuckerberg wär der neue Messias und wolle nur unser bestes.


"Diese Strömung" ist - wie so ziemlich alles im Leben - vielschichtig und nicht auf ein einfaches "Gut" oder "Schlecht" runterbrechbar.


----------



## Odin333 (10. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schau dir doch alleine mal die Oberweiten verschiedenster weiblicher Charaktere an: Da fällt es ja schon schwer, mal welche zu finden, die _nicht _XXL Ausmaße haben. Spontan fallen mir da nur Faith (Mirror's Edge), Alyx (Half-Life 2) und Nilin (Remember me) ein.
> Von hauteng wirkenden Plattenrüstungen, die nichts mehr der Fantasie überlassen oder direkt ausschließlich aus einem Metall Bikini bestehen, mal ganz abgesehen.



Sorry, aber das ist ein einziger Haufen Bullshit.
Tatsächlich ist es so, dass man wohl erhebliche Schwierigkeiten haben dürfte, in Spielen der letzten 10 Jahre Frauen zu finden, die dem angeblich überall vorhandenen Klischee "dumm mit doppelD" entsprechen. 
Liara, Samus, Alyx, Faith, Lara Croft, Max, Chloe, Ellie, Tess, Marlene, Elena Fisher, Chloe Frazer, Nadine Ross,....
Die Liste ginge noch ewig weiter.

Versuch mal so eine Liste mit den Dickbusigen Dummchen aufzustellen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist ein einziger Haufen Bullshit.
> Tatsächlich ist es so, dass man wohl erhebliche Schwierigkeiten haben dürfte, in Spielen der letzten 10 Jahre Frauen zu finden, die dem angeblich überall vorhandenen Klischee "dumm mit doppelD" entsprechen.
> Liara, Samus, Alyx, Faith, Lara Croft, Max, Chloe, Ellie, Tess, Marlene, Elena Fisher, Chloe Frazer, Nadine Ross,....
> Die Liste ginge noch ewig weiter.



Genau so ist es. Die übermäßig bestückten sind mittlerweile in der Minderheit: Das Frauenbild in neueren Titeln ist ein ganz anderes. Z.B. die neue Lara (konträr zu den Klassikern), die Protagonistin von Syberia. Bei spielen wie Lost Horizon, The longest Journey, die Geheimakte-Teile etc. pp.

Und wie bereits angemerkt gab es bereits Anfang der 2000er Jahre schon einige solcher Titel mit "normalen" Frauen.


----------



## HanFred (10. Juni 2016)

April und Zoë in TLJ/Dreamfall...


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Für mich fallen Frauen in letzter Zeit häufig vor allem durch Jammern auf. Ich bin nach wie vor sehr für die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, an dieser Einstellung hat sich nie auch nur das geringste geändert, aber ich kann dieses Rumgemaule nicht mehr hören.

In einem ersten Post habe ich noch geschrieben, man solle die Microsoft-Show nicht so ernst nehmen. Na gut, da kann ich meine Meinung ändern: Leichtbekleidete Mädchen, die sich auf der Bühne räkeln, passen nicht mehr so ganz in diese Zeit. Das Event war in dieser Form pubertär und erinnert eher an "Wolf of Wall Street" als an das, was man von einem Softwarekonzern erwarten würde.

Ständig wird der IT-Branche der Vorwurf gemacht, sie sei sexistisch. Zumindest bezogen auf Deutschland könnte nichts weiter entfernt von der Wahrheit sein! Ich arbeite seit über 20 Jahren in der IT-Branche und habe keinen einzigen Po-Tatscher oder sonstwie anzüglichen Spruch mitbekommen! Ganz im Gegenteil habe ich eher den Eindruck, daß Entwicklerinnen bei der Bewerbung sogar einen kleinen Bonus haben, denn so gut wie jede Firma freut sich, wenn sie auch mal eine weibliche Entwicklerin einstellen kann. Das Problem ist nur: Es sind verdammt wenige, die sich bewerben, und die es tun, bringen häufig nicht die erforderlichen Kenntnisse mit. Ich arbeite neuerdings mit Entwicklerinnen zusammen, und die machen ihren Job genauso gut wie ihre männlichen Kollegen. Sie wollen allerdings an ihrer Arbeit gemessen werden und nicht an ihrem Geschlecht. Diesen ganzen Gender- und SJW-Kram machen sie nicht mit.

Frauen sind in der IT stark unterrepräsentiert, das ist wahr. Aber auch nur das. Die deutsche IT-Branche ist nicht im Kern sexistisch. Die meisten Mitarbeiter (damit meine ich auch die Frauen) sind jung und fortschrittlich im Denken und wollen sich nicht mit Geschlecht, Hautfarbe oder Religion befassen.

Ich sehe auch nicht, wie Frauen böswillig "ausgeschlossen" werden. An den Universitäten werben die Informatik-Fakultäten fleißig um Frauen und rollen ihnen den roten Teppich aus, allein das Interesse bleibt gering. Was ja auch in Ordnung ist. Aber angesichts dieser Tatsache hälte ich es für bösartig, systematische Ausgrenzung zu unterstellen.

Wenn Frauen in der Spielebranche auffallen, dann meist durch Gender- oder Sexismusdebatten, weniger durch die Entwicklung guter Spiele.


----------



## Panth (11. Juni 2016)

"Und davon profitieren letztlich alle: Mehr Diversität und Repräsentanz in der Entwicklung der Spiele und der damit verbundenen Durchmischung der Zielgruppe sorgen für weniger stereotypische Charaktere und damit interessantere Geschichten und Spiele." Ich gebe euch zu 90% Recht, aber hier widerspreche ich deutlich, denn diese Aussage ist genau das Hauptargument vieler Feministinnen, was ich komplett ablehne. "Profitieren alle?" Hallo? Vielleicht mögen einige Menschen stereotypische Spiele? Vielleicht wollen einige sich mit dem muskelbepackten Helden identifizieren und in eine heile Welt abdriften, die mit ihrer Realität wenig zu tun hat. Ich hab bei WoW noch keinen Nachtelfen mit Bierbauch gesehen. Mehr "Repräsentanz" wird in meinen Augen zu mehr Zensur von sexuell angehauchten Inhalten führen, weil Frauen schon statistisch eher dazu neigen (als Männer) freizügige Inhalte zu reduzieren. Das ändert in vielen Spielen das gesamte Konzept. Wen soll Mario eigentlich retten, wenn nicht die Prinzessin? Gebt ihm ein andere Ziel: Peach soll mitkämpfen, haben unsere weiblichen Entwickler gefordert. Er kann öhm ... seinen Cousin 4ten Grades retten! Cool, machen wir das ... Wenn ein Entwickler Team eine Bart-Bande haben will, dann lasst sie doch! Wenn sie nur Frauen einstellen wollen, dann lasst sie doch! Ich will die besten Spiele die möglich sind und keine weich gespülten ... Jedes Produkt soll so sexistisch, maskulin, feminin, blöd oder wie auch immer sein, entweder gibt es Kunden dafür oder nicht Punkt!! Wir reden von Unterhaltung nicht von Bildungsbüchern. Game of Thrones ist auch nicht grad der Erziehungsratgeber.

Nachtrag: Und wenn jemand jetzt sagt ... bei deiner Logik können Spiele auch gleich rassistisch sein ... sind die bereits und keinen juckt es. In Hearts of Iron V kann man derzeit Hilter/Moussulini/den japanischen Tenno spielen und mit seinem ausbeuterischem Regime die Welt in Schutt und Asche legen. Man kann Kriege beginnen und ganze Völker in den Massentod treiben. Klingt geschrieben doch heftiger als das Rumgeklicke das es am Ende ist oder? Wenn nur unsere Kinder sowas spielen ... wenn nur die Gesellschaft davon kontaminiert wird ... wie können wir für Feminismus kämpfen, aber das Spielen von Diktatoren zulassen? Erneut: Unterhaltung, sie sollte bis auf paar Extrem-Grenzen (wie Pädophälie) frei von Moralurteilen sein. Und was die Party bei Microsoft angeht: Mein Gott, dann schreibt doch eine interne Beschwerde und fertig ... ich verstehe nicht, warum das zum Welt-Thema hochdiskutiert wird. Ich stelle mich lieber am Samstag bei der Tafel an die Suppenkelle, dann hab ich wirklich was für die Gesellschaft getan.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> Wen soll Mario eigentlich retten, wenn nicht die Prinzessin?


- seine Hauskatze
- ein Faß mit seiner selbstgebrauten Lieblingsbrause
- eines seiner Klempner Werkzeuge
- einen Teil einer Schatzkarte
- einen Teil einer Superwaffe, mit der er zusammen gebaut Bowser endgültig vernichten kann
- Unkrautvernichter, mit dem man beim erneuten Durchspielen des Levels in noch nicht zugängliche Gebiete kommen kann
- seine gefangen genommenen Kumpels Wario, Luigi, Sancho, Carlos, Martinez und Herbert.
- Teile seines Rennautos, mit dem er im Finallevel Bowser einholen muß
- Verkleidungen, mit denen er beim nächsten Durchspielen des Levels als Pacman, Batman oder Hannibal Lecter durch die Level hüpfen kann.
- Teile der Erbschaft seiner Tante
...

... alles eine Frage der Fantasie ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Ich bin schon froh, daß die neue Lara nicht mehr Doppel-D hat. Aber auch zu Doppel-D-Zeiten war sie für mich nie ein Dummchen, sondern eine Pippi Langstrumpf der Videospielfrauen: Ich hab vielleicht dicke Dudeln, Alter, aber hier oben ist mein Gesicht! Lara war nie dumm, sondern immer sehr entschlossen. Eigentlich müßten doch auch Feministinnen diese erste weibliche Protagonistin eines Videospiels gut finden ... Die neue Lara sieht gut aus, menschlicher, charaktervoller, aber ich sage mal: Mit der Oberweite haben sie etwas zuviel gegeizt. Ein bißchen mehr hätte ich ihr schon gegönnt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

lara croft war mit sicherheit nicht die erste protagonistin in einem videospiel.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> lara croft war mit sicherheit nicht die erste protagonistin in einem videospiel.



Vielleicht nicht. An wen denkst Du denn? Sie war aber der erste Superstar, können wir uns darauf einigen?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

na ja, spontan kommt mir halt metroid in den sinn.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, spontan kommt mir halt metroid in den sinn.



Hätte jetzt auch eher auf Samus Aran getippt. Die Dame war locker schon eine Dekade vor Lara Croft aktiv UND berühmt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2016)

Ich gehe da noch weiter zurück und sage:
Carmen Sandiego. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich gehe da noch weiter zurück und sage:
> Carmen Sandiego.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad



mal gespielt?


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, spontan kommt mir halt metroid in den sinn.


War Samus je außerhalb des erleuchteten Kreises der Computerspieler bekannt?
oder auf Titelseiten von nicht-Computerspiel Magazinen?
oder in einem Musikvideo?
oder wurde das Spiel verfilmt?

Rein statistisch mag Samus die erste(?) weibliche Protagonistin gewesen sein - die Rolle der ersten (Computerspiel-) Protagonistin, die als starke, selbstbestimmte Frau die mediale Welt eroberte, geht klar an Lara. Die kannte Ende der 90er wirklich jeder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mal gespielt?


Japp.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rein statistisch mag Samus die erste(?) weibliche Protagonistin gewesen sein - die Rolle der ersten Protagonistin, die als starke, selbstbestimmte Frau die mediale Welt eroberte, geht klar an Lara. Die kannte Ende der 90er wirklichh jeder.


Ich werfe mal Red Sonja ins Rennen...


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal Red Sonja ins Rennen...


Ging es nicht mal um Computerspiele ...?


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ging es nicht mal um Computerspiele ...?


Du hast von der "medialen Welt" geredet. Aber ja, hast schon recht...


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du hast von der "medialen Welt" geredet. Aber ja, hast schon recht...


Gemeint hatte ich damit Fernsehen, Zeitschriften, Nachrichten, Bücher, etc, die sich plötzlich auch mit einer Computerspielfigur auseinander setzen.


----------



## Etheldis (22. August 2016)

Ich habe den Artikel schon in der Print-Ausgabe gelesen und fand ihn wirklich sehr gut recherchiert und geschrieben. Und das, obwohl ein Mann genau das Thema angegangen ist.


----------



## weenschen (26. September 2016)

Vixen auf dem C64


----------

